# Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen



## kingfischer2015 (27. August 2014)

Hallo

Ich suche Angler die den Deeper haben und damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt haben.

zb. wie stellt ihr euren Deeper ein ?


wie stellt ihr den Sendekegel ein ?? W
enn ich das richtig verstehe sind die 15 Grad ...gleich 290 Khz schmaler Sendekegel...
folge dessen sind 55 Grad ...gleich 90 Khz breiter Sendekegel....richtig ?

Bei einer Tiefe von 1,00 – 3,00 Meter stehle ich den Kegel dann wie ein ??...auf Breiter Sendekegel gleich 90 khz ?
Und um so tiefer die Wassertiefe ist, um so schmaler der Kegel ?

Was ist noch mit dem Tiefenarlarm ? 
Flachwasser und Tiefwasser ?
Dort kann man eine Arlarmwelle einstellen, für was ist das ?

Diese Fragen habe ich auch schon an Herrn Gay gestellt, der ist den Vertrieb für Deutschland macht, nur wirklich konnte er mir nicht helfen, zumal es sich dabei um eine Werbe Agentur handelt.

Ich finde das Gerät an sich ja nicht schlecht, würde mir es auch gerne zulegen, nur der Preis finde ich etwas zu hoch.
Herr Gay hat mir in Aussicht gestellt da man über den Preis noch sprechen kann.
Klar wenn man mehrere Geräte abnimmt, wäre jetzt die nächste Idee einer Sammelbestellung ??

Teilt mir doch mal eure Erfahrungen mit 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Ingo33 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Habe heute in einem flachen Gewässer den Deeper ausprobiert. Der Teich ist ca. 2 m tief und voll mit Fischen. Mit breitem Sendepegel hat er mir nichts!! angezeigt. Mit dem schmalen aber alles!?


----------



## Timo_76761 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo, 

wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Deeper was kostet das teil und taugt das was? 

Ist wahrscheinlich kein Ersatz für ein echtes Echolot oder?

Danke Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ingo33 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Habe letzte Woche meinen "deeper" bekommen.
War Samstag auf dem Ruhrsee um ihn auszuprobieren. Die Befestigung am Boot ging bei mir nicht. Habe ihn einfach hinterm Boot hergezogen. Das ging super. Hat mir die Tiefe und die Fische gut angezeigt!! Bei 35m war bei mir Schluss (Tiefe)

Sonntag war ich dann an meinem See 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vom Ufer aus habe ich die Tiefe, Temp. ect. gemessen.
Einem Angler habe ich auch direkt gezeigt wo die Rotaugen stehen. Hat super funktioniert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beim 50. Auswurf, machte es auf einmal "klatsch" und der "deeper flog im hohen Bogen ca. 70m in den See 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Spaziergänger waren schon komisch am gucken wie ich so nackig durch das Laub schwamm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (es waren exakt 10 Grad. dank deeper weiß ich das)
Eine 16er Fireline reicht nicht wenn sich die Schur verhakt!!!!
Das ganze ist mir dann 15 Minuten später noch einmal passiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe mir gestern eine 35er Fireline gekauft. Die wird hoffentlich halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s.: 40m Reichweite waren kein Problem bei mir!


----------



## Timo_76761 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Na dann trug der Deeper ja wenigstens schon mal zur Belustigung der Spaziergänger bei. :m


----------



## Ingo33 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

So, hier mein kleiner Test zur Funktionalität des "Deepers" :ugeek: 
Habe gestern an meinem See verschieden große Holzstücke mit Steinen versenkt. 
Die waren natürlich mit einer Schnur verbunden  
Wollte herausfinden wie der "Deeper" sie anzeigt. Ob klein,mittel oder groß.
Einmal 18cm 



dann 27cm



und eines mit 60cm(kein Bild)
Trotz Dauerregen lieferte der "Deeper" gute Bilder









Fazit: 
Bis ca.30cm wurde bei mir alles als "klein" eingestuft
Ab ca.50cm als "groß"
Ein "mittel" gab es bei mir nicht. Obwohl ich viele "Stücke" versenkte.  
Vieleicht "schwebten" einige ja schräg unter Wasser. Konnte nicht nachsehen. War zu kalt  
Alles in allem war ich zufrieden!
p.s.: Die Schnur ist biologisch abbaubar


----------



## Timo_76761 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Ingo,

das ist ja super, interessanter Test.

Dankeschön


----------



## Ingo33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke 
Das macht auch wirklich Spaß und bereichert jeden Angeltag immens 
Habe mittlerweile mehr Spaß am "Kanten" und "Fische" suchen als am angeln 
Natürlich nur solange bis ich weiß wo alle Fische stehen und dann lege ich los


----------



## Grizzl (20. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Wie ist denn Preis Leistung ?

Gibts eine vergleichbare Alternative ?

Wie schauts mit dem Akku aus ?

Deeper funktioniert nur mit iphone oder wie?


----------



## Ingo33 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hatte laaaaaaaaaaange überlegt ob ich mir ein "Mark-5x Pro" von Lowrance kaufe oder den "Deeper".
Der "Deeper ist deutlich teurer und hat nicht annähernd die Leistung von Lowrance Echoloten.
zb.: Die Tiefenanzeige von ca. 35m zu 305m 
Am Rursee kam ich schnell an meine Grenzen. Der ist natürlich auch sehr tief.
Aber, als 'Allrounder', habe ich mich dann für die Kugel entschieden.
1. Eisangeln
2. Die Seen an denen Boote verboten sind
3. Die Seen an denen Boote erlaubt sind aber nicht ganz so tief
4. Das Material welches man mitnehmen muss ist sehr gering. Ist so groß wie ein Tennisball
5. An Flüssen vom Ufer oder auch im Boot
6. die Möglichkeiten sind halt sehr vielseitig

Denjenigen die nur vom Boot aus angeln würde ich ein "5x-Pro" empfehlen.
Allen anderen den "Deeper"

Mit Alternativen habe ich mich nicht genügend beschäftigt. Gibt sehr wenig Erfahrungsberichte und Tests. Aber es gibt sie

Der Akku hat bei mir 3.5h gehalten. Habe mir direkt für 13 Euro ein Akkupack dazu gekauft. damit kann ich ihn mehrmals aufladen

Die Signale werden direkt per Bluetooth auf dein Smartphone übertragen.
Musst dir eine App runterladen und dann funzt das.
Habe selber ein Samsung Galaxy. Kannst auch ein Tablet oder einen Kindl nehmen. Wichtig ist das es Bluetooth empfängt und das du apps runterladen kannnst.
Gucke da bitte beim Hersteller nach welche geeignet sind


----------



## Grizzl (21. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Von der Lowrance  Mark 5 ... habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört und gelesen, fast 2/3 derer die ich kenne haben die sich bereits angeschafft und sind zufrieden.


Wenn ich darüber nachdenke dass ich außem Sauerland kommt und in unmittelbarer Nähe 5 Talsperren hab, fände ich es doch angebracht den Lowrance zu kaufen.

Das Akkupack dient lediglich dem Deeper richtig ?
Und der hält selber nur recht kurz ... dann wird es auch nicht lange dauern dass das smartphone bzw. tablet darauf leer geht.
So eine Echtzeitanzeige verbraucht, würde ich ahnungslos behaupten.

Deeper hat aber auch sehr gut Marketing und Werbung finde ich.


----------



## Ingo33 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mit dem Akkupack kannst du alles aufladen. Also Handys, Deeper oder PS3 Controller 
Es sind 9 Adapter dabei. Für jedes Smartphone. Ist eigentlich für den Urlaub in der Wildniss gedacht. Meiner hat 30000mah.
Damit müsste ich ihn bis zu 100 mal aufladen können. Wenn ich denn richtig gerechnet habe 
Bei so vielen Seen würde ich auch das Lowrance nehmen. Alleine der Möhnesee  da kommt bei mir der blanke Neid hoch


----------



## Grizzl (21. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Der Möhnesee wird nächstes Jahr definitiv unsicher gemacht 
Fehlt nur noch ein Antrieb und Echolot


----------



## Ingo33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Na dann hoffe ich das du mich nächstes Jahr einmal mitnimmst


----------



## Huchenspezi (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Würdet ihr ihn wieder kaufen oder nicht?
Und warum gibts da so Preisunterschiede bei Ebay von 249,99€ und 202,99 Euro inkl Versand?


Ist das der gleiche Deeper?


----------



## Gitano66 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Huchenspezi ,schau mal bei www.pieper-freizeit.de rein ! 
Da kostet der Deeper 197 Euro plus 5 Euro Versand .
Der Laden ist in Gladbeck , habe Gestern den Deeper dort für 197 Euro gekauft .
Der Ladenpreis vor Ort beträgt eigentlich 229 Euro , ich konnte allerdings auf den Internetpreis runterhandeln .
Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter !


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mich würde defintiv die Reichweite geworfen vom Ufer aus interessieren....es gibt Berichte von "locker 50m" bis "nach 10m is Schluss"...


----------



## kernell32 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Kommt drauf an, voller akku, gutes handy, keine wellen = ca. 40 meter.
Schlechtes handy und wellen = 10 meter.


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mmhhh klingt ja nicht so wirklich überragend. Würd das Gerät gern mal in Aktion sehen. Habe aber gesehen, dass ich tiefentechnisch in Portugal sowieso ein Problem bekommen würde. Ich nehme an, dass ich selbst 500m von der Küste entfernt deutlich mehr als 35m haben werde....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Was ich bisher gelesen und gesehen habe, finde ich den Deeper sehr interessant. Vor allem, wenn es Bootsangelverbote gibt.

Was ich aber sehr schade finde: Die History geht nur 15min? Das heißt, es wird nicht möglich sein, sich eine Gewässerkarte zu erstellen?

Das wäre nämlich ein Faktor, wo ich dann nicht mehr lange überlegen würde.


----------



## kernell32 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Fürs boot würde ich mir eh ein richtiges echolot besorgen!
30m ist das tiefste was ich mit dem deeper abgeklopft habe.
Für zu fuss unterwegs und mal rudern ist das ding top. Aber auf dem boot ists n gefummel das du nicht willst.


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Fürs boot würde ich mir eh ein richtiges echolot besorgen!
> 30m ist das tiefste was ich mit dem deeper abgeklopft habe.
> Für zu fuss unterwegs und mal rudern ist das ding top. Aber auf dem boot ists n gefummel das du nicht willst.


Gibts denn hier auch Empfehlungen für Einsteiger Versionen die was taugen? Problem ist nur, dann braucht man schon wieder fast 2 Geräte. Eins für Uferangelei und das andere dann am Boot...


----------



## Fitti1972 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
habe den Deeper zum Geburtstag bekommen!
Habe in der Wanne versucht den Deeper mit dem Handy zu verbinden,geht nicht!Kann den Deeper nicht finden!
Was mache ich falsch?
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke,grüße
Fitti


----------



## RuhrPur (15. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt ist ein bisschen Zeit vergangen und die Leute die einen Deeper besitzen haben noch mehr Erfahrung sammeln könne.
Hab am Wochenende jemanden am Hausgewässer getroffen der so nen ding benutzt und fand es ziemlich cool, meinte aber auch das es seine Macken hat, wie welche die hier schon beschrieben wurden; manchmal nur 10m reichweite, zwischendurch kein Bild weil die Bluetoothverbindung net hält auf Entfernung etc.

Lohnt es sich jetzt einen zu holen oder kommt in näherer Zukunft eine neuere Version auf den Markt?
knapp 200 Euro sind  ja net grad wenig

Gruß RuhrPur


----------



## AndiHam (15. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt ist ein bisschen Zeit vergangen und die Leute die einen Deeper besitzen haben noch mehr Erfahrung sammeln könne.
> Hab am Wochenende jemanden am Hausgewässer getroffen der so nen ding benutzt und fand es ziemlich cool, meinte aber auch das es seine Macken hat, wie welche die hier schon beschrieben wurden; manchmal nur 10m reichweite, zwischendurch kein Bild weil die Bluetoothverbindung net hält auf Entfernung etc.
> ...



 Schau dir doch mal Vexilar T-Pod als Alternative an, damit hatte ich weder Reichweitenprobleme, noch sonstige.
 Bei ca. 100 Metern hatte ich noch immer reibungslosen Empfang.

 Gruß
andi


----------



## Mika56 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe letztens im Angelladen erfahren, dass ein neuer Deeper mit WLAN und  GPS rauskommen soll. Habe daraufhin gegoogelt und bin auf Seite  http://www.tackletradeworld.com/deeper-launches-new-versions-of-its-fishfinder/ fündig geworden. 
Leider steht dort nichts wo und ab wann man die kaufen kann. 
Hat jemand von euch mehr Infos. 

Gruß Mika


----------



## fischbär (25. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Oha interessant! Aber außer dem wifi braucht der deeper eigentlich nichts, angesehen von app Verbesserungen. Er ist eh schon schwer wie Sau. Gps ist da quatsch. Man hat nämlich das Problem, dass man vom ufer aus fast immer den gleichen Bereich scannt wenn man fächerförmig wirft. Macht imho nur Sinn, wenn man ihn an ein rc boot hängt. Deshalb kaufe ich die neue Version vielleicht. kommt aber auf den Preis an. Weiß jemand da schon was?
Meinen würde ich immer wieder kaufen. Besonders für die Struktur ist er super. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich vielleicht mal einen deeper lowrance Vergleich machen, wenn sie sich nicht stören.


----------



## fischbär (25. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Apropos, vom Boot aus gehen auch jetzt schon Tiefenkarten! Er nutzt das Handy gps. Historie ist unbegrenzt. Ich habe Karten von 3h Länge.


----------



## Mika56 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das interessante für mich ist auch nur die WLAN Verbindung wegen der größeren Distanz.
Überlege nämlich momentan ob ich mir den Deeper oder das Vexilar T Pod zulegen soll. Das Vexilar  funktioniert auch mit WLAN und hat somit weitere Reichweiten,  jedoch gefällt mir persönlich die App mit den Sonar Bildern etc vom Deeper besser. 

Gruß Mika


----------



## fischbär (25. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Naja eigentlich bin ich mit dem Bluetooth zufrieden. Mit Raubfischködern werfe ich eh nicht weiter.


----------



## Glockenspiel (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hab mir überlegt das sich der Vexilar T-Pod gut als verspätetes Osterei in meinem Nest machen würde...:q

Habt ihr noch Tipps bezüglich der "Lotrute"? Soweit ich mich schlaugelesen hab wiegt das Ding dann ja doch 120 g.
Vorallendingen frag ich mich ob Geflecht oder Monofil besser ist.
Könnte mir z.B. vorstellen das etwas "Puffer"-wirkung das Gerät schont...


----------



## Pike15 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich echolote mit den T Pod an einer billigen Karpfenkombo.
3,5lbs Rute 3,60 3teilig und einer Spro Boxxer mit 0,35 Mono.
Gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Bei meinem Deeper verwende ich einfach die Zanderkant Rute. Reicht aus.


----------



## fischbär (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe eine 150 g Telerute von Askari und eine Heckbremsrolle mit 0,4er Geflecht. Rute und Rolle gab es für insgesamt 25 Euro.
Wichtig ist, dass die Rute schön lang ist und auch relativ steif. Sonst kommt man nicht so weit.
Ich empfehle zum schnellen Aufbau unbedingt eine Telerute, sonst liegt der Deeper nur rum. Das Problem hat man eh, das es einem schnell zu umständlich wird, mit dem Ding rumzumachen. Ich habe dazu auch ein Armband, in dem das Handy steckt. Sonst hat man das auch noch, und fix fällt es ins Wasser.
0,4er Mono würde sicher auch gehen, aber ich gehe da lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hast du mal ein Link für so ein Armband?


----------



## shafty262 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das sind einfach  an den Arm Hängbare Handytaschen. Beim Sonarphone liegt eine bei. Die kommen aus dem Jogging Bereich.

Hierhttp://www.googleadservices.com/pag...2111_TuneBelt-AB87-Telefon-Oberarmtasche.html mal nen Beispiel.


----------



## fischbär (27. März 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich hab die:
tinxi® Neopren Sport Armband Tasche Armtasche für Samsung Galaxy Not... http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KYFYG24/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_8be-wb60NFC96 

geht gut für alle großen Telefone ( Note 3 bei mir)


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal die neuen Modelle getestet? Wie ist denn der Pro+ mit GPS? In der App ist das als "Beta" markiert. Klingt jetzt nicht so prickelnd... Wie genau ist denn das GPS?


----------



## Saarsprung (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



> Modelle getestet? Wie ist denn der Pro+ mit GPS? In der App ist das als "Beta" markiert. Klingt jetzt nicht so prickelnd... Wie genau ist denn das GPS?



Würde mich auch interessieren, habe heute mal die app incl. Daten von dem ersten deeper gezeigt bekommen:k:k

Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte von dem neuen freuen..


----------



## Carpital (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir den Deeper Pro Plus vor einiger Zeit vorbestellt und jetzt ist er endlich angekommen. 
Ich hoffe ich komme diese Woche dazu ihn zu testen.
Kann euch hier gerne danach berichten, wie es gelaufen ist und was das Teil taugt.


----------



## Saarsprung (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Jow, hab mir gestern auch den + bestellt...
Gast du die app schon installiert? Wird ohne Gerät beim Wetter was angezeigt?


----------



## Norrad (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Meiner Deeper Plus ist heute angekommen. Werde die Woche mal testen und wenn das Wetter gut ist, auch ein paar Fotos machen. Ersteindruck ist sehr gut. Der Deeper+ ist gut verarbeitet und scheint auch sonst recht solide zu sein. Muss nur noch ne kräftige Geflochtene besorgen, weil keinen Bock da im See rumzuschwimmen |supergri


----------



## fischbär (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

35er Mono hat bei mir immer gereicht...


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Servus,

 ich habe mal zum Deeper ne Frage. Zeigt mit die Kugel nur Fischsymbole an oder auch wie man es von den anderen Geräten kennt auch die Sichel?


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Beides, du kannst entweder oder anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke schonmal


----------



## Carpital (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

@saarsprung
Das Wetter wird bei mir angezeigt auch wenn der Deeper nicht verbunden ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norrad (9. Juni 2016)

So, mein Deeper + wurde gestern erfolgreich in einem unserer Vereinsteiche getestet. Aufgrund des Gewichts ca 100g, ist eine 35 Mono schon ratsam. Rute war ein 270er Aalknüppel mit einer Daiwa 2500 Strikeforce. Das + Model ist mit Wlan ausgerüstet und hat eine etwas höhere Reichweite ( unter top Bedingungen laut Hersteller 100m ) bei mir war bei ca 70m Schicht. Getestet mit 2 Handys (IOs und Android) und einem Tablet (Android). Die Verbindung mit dem Deeper verlief auf allen Geräten reibungslos. Einzig die spiegelnde Displayoberfläche ist bei Sonne nervig, aber eine matte Displayfolie ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir  Das folgende Bild, ist die Böschung hoch im Schatten gemacht worden. Das metallene Innenleben meines Angelstuhls, war der Wlan Reichweite leider nicht zuträglich, deshalb ist die Verbindung getrennt.


----------



## AndiHam (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Bei Kabel 1 (Abenteuer Leben) eben ein Test des Deepers  .... Man sollte diesen Schwachmatensender einfach abschalten, so einen Schwachsinn habe ich mal selten mal erlebt.

Was für eine Megaverarsche


----------



## Saarsprung (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hi Norrad,

Habe meinen heute an der Welsspinn in die Saar geworfen, also auf die 70 Meter komme ich absolut nicht!
Hatte ein 6er Iphone, allerdings mit Hülle.

Habe auch das Gefühl ich darf das Phone nicht auf den Boden legen, sonst ist die Reichweite noch schlechter..

Werd morgen nochmal ans Wasser hatte heute kaum Zeit..
Power Bank ist auch angesagt, Akku sank bei 34min Aufzeichnung um 28%

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Man braucht unbedingt Sichtverbindung Handy - Deeper. Wlan wird durch Wasser sofort absorbiert. Das Handy sollte über dem Deeper sein! Habt ihr schon die neue eingebaute GPS Tiefenkartenfunktion testen können?


----------



## Saarsprung (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Meinst du die Funktion auf meinem screenshot?


----------



## Saarsprung (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



> Handy sollte über dem Deeper sein



Kennt wer ne vernünftige Handyhalterung für die Rute oder das Handgelenk?

Habe nur was für den Oberarm gefunden..


----------



## fischbär (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ja genau die Funktion meinte ich. Das ist ja das eigentliche "Plus". Ich würde da zwei potentielle Probleme sehen: Update Rate des GPS zu klein für Fließgewässer und vor allem unzureichende Genauigkeit des GPS. Wenn man morgen wieder zu der Stelle geht, passt das alles noch?

Halterung: ich habe so ein billiges Neopren Oberarmband gekauft und mache es um den Unterarm. Das geht sehr gut.
Passt unbedingt auf Eure Handys auf! Ich habe meines mal in den Fluss fallen lassen. Gefrierbeutel mit Clipverschluss sind eine gute Schutzhülle für lose Handys.


----------



## Saarsprung (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hi Fischbär,

Habe heute mal ummontiert und die ganzen schweren Wirbel, Snaps von der Welsmontage weggelassen um leichter zu werden..
Habe auch den mittleren Ösenpunkt benutzt, bilde mir ein das er jetzt nicht so tief im Wasser lag..

Konnte aber nicht an die Stelle von gestern, war besetzt..

Auf einer kleinen Brücke (1.5Meter über dem Wasser) war die Wlan Reichweite wesentlich besser, bin schon mal bis zur Flussmitte gekommen..

Ich schau mich derzeit nach Halterungen für nen Lenker um, will mir das Handy an die Rute schrauben..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



> Wenn man morgen wieder zu der Stelle geht, passt das alles noch?



Scheint zu passen, habe eben die Stelle noch etwas erweitert..


----------



## fischbär (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das sieht echt top aus!


----------



## Norrad (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi Norrad,
> 
> Habe meinen heute an der Welsspinn in die Saar geworfen, also auf die 70 Meter komme ich absolut nicht!
> Hatte ein 6er Iphone, allerdings mit Hülle.
> ...



Hallo Thomas, die 70m habe ich mit einem Iphone 6s Plus geschafft. Das Singnal, war aber sehr schwach. Ich denke 50m sind mit anderen Telefonen und Tablets realistisch. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall noch eine Powerbank besorgen, weil der Handyakku tatsache recht flott leergelutscht ist. Wenn ich die Zeit habe und der Himmel mal bedeckt ist, versuche ich mit meiner Frau zusammen noch mal ein Video und ein paar Bilder zu machen. (Könnte aber noch etwas dauern   )

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, in welchem Frequenzband der Deeper im Wlan funkt, 2,4 oder 5 GHz. 2,4 GHz ist laut Google die Resonanzfrequenz von Wasser.

Gruss 

Sven


----------



## shoti (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wireless-WIFI-Sonar-Fishing-Finder-50M-130-Feet-45M-Deeper-Fish-Finder-Lithium-Battery-IOS-Android/32609751208.html?spm=2114.010208.3.169.JyK19K&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10037_10017_507_10032_401_10040,searchweb201603_1&btsid=45ace9ed-f60e-4172-8901-f30d59aa3b0c


----------



## Carpital (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Habe den Pro Plus jetzt auch endlich getestet. 
Ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht wie gut das erstellen von Tiefenkarten funktioniert. Wie auch "Saarsprung" sagt, passt die GPS Genauigkeit. Hatte zwar den ein oder anderen Aussetzer des Signals aber das war vernachlässigbar.

Die Bedienung auf nem Smartphone (iPhone 6) finde ich grundsätzlich ok aber im GPS Modus etwas umständlich da der Bildschirm halbiert ist und dann navigieren bzw. zoomen auf der Karte schon sehr frickelig ist. 
Da hängt dann auch schonmal die App und man muss das WLan trennen und neu verbinden.

Ob 2,4 oder 5 GHz kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, ich gehe von 2,4 aus aber werde mal schaun wenn ich am Wasser bin ob man das rausfinden kann.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Info, meine App auf dem iPhone 6 ist hier und da auch mal hängen geblieben, dachte es liegt an meiner Hülle..
Gestern bei vollem Sonnenschein ging auch nach 10 min nichts mehr, Iphone war sehr heiss (durch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung) zusätzlich der die deeper app noch offen, da war schnell schluss.


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carpital (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Was mir bisher nicht gefallen hat ist, dass man wenn man die Fischsymbole ausschaltet keine Sicheln angezeigt bekommt. 
Vlt hab ich auch nur den Menüpunkt nicht gefunden oder es waren plötzlich alle Fische weg


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Die Sicheln hatte ich schon mal, siehe Bild.

Mit meiner Oberarmhalterung ist die Handhabung/Einstellung der app aber ein einziges Gefummel, komme deswegen auch nicht recht mit der Einstellerei klar..


----------



## AndiHam (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Carpital schrieb:


> Was mir bisher nicht gefallen hat ist, dass man wenn man die Fischsymbole ausschaltet keine Sicheln angezeigt bekommt.
> Vlt hab ich auch nur den Menüpunkt nicht gefunden oder es waren plötzlich alle Fische weg



Weiß jetzt nicht, wie das mit eurem Deeper ist, aber beim T-pod stellt man die Fischsymbole aus, weil man dann grundsätzlich mehr Details sieht und die Sicheln sieht man incl Schwimmblase auch sehr deutlich, wenn man die in den Settings so genannte Verstärkungsregelung hoch genug eingestellt hat.


----------



## fischbär (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Beim Deeper gibt es denn einfachen Modus mit nur Fischsymbolen und den Detailmodus mit analoger Anzeige. In letztem kann man Symbole zuschalten. Das hat auf die Sicheln aber überhaupt keinen Einfluss. Kann jeder in der kostenlosen App mit Simulationsdaten selbst probieren.


----------



## Fliegen Peitsche (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hey hey ,
Moinsen erstmal komme aus Hamburg und bin viel auf Esox (Hecht) draußen  

Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Habe den Pro + soweit alles Super ... Ich habe gleich von Anfang an mein Tab für die Software genutzt ( Displaygrösse ) ist aber auf Dauer etwas nervig ... also Handy her.. Software installiert bei Google Drive exportiert vom Tab und auf das Handy importiert und nochmal neu gestartet die Handy App. 
Alle Einstellungen, Anmerkungen und die Datenhistorie wurden übernommen... nur das wichtigste fehlt. 
Ich habe ja mit dem Deeper schon eine Tiefenkarte für den See angelegt diese kann ich auf dem Tab sehen , jedoch nicht auf dem Handy . Dort ist der See nur ohne Sonardaten zu sehen. Habe die Dateien auch schon manuel vom Tab zum Handy verschoben aber auch ohne Erfolg.  Kann mir hier Jemand helfen ? 
Danke


----------



## Saarsprung (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ein export auf ein 2tes Gerät geht bei IOS nicht!
Habe aber was im Kopf das es bei android gehen soll..


----------



## Fliegen Peitsche (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ach peinlich das habe ich natürlich vergessen ... beide Geräte sind Android.
Ah okay bei Ios geht es nicht ? Hm da liegt es ja nahe das es bei Android auch net funzt.... Ich hab auch mal den Support kontaktiert ... mal schauen .. Bleibt die Frage warum genau diese funktion nicht gehen sollte gerade die  wäre doch das Non Plus Ultra .


----------



## Saarsprung (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Sehr gut, vermisse die Funktion auch, nur um Zuhause in Ruhe auf dem iPad mir die Gewässerstrukturen anzuschauen..
Hatte deswegen auch schon beim Support nachgefragt.

Werde aber nochmal beim Support nachhaken, was ist wenn mein Handi kaputt geht, sind die Aufzeichnungen die ich erstellt habe mit in Gerätebackup gegangen? Oder futsch? ... Habe mir gerade ein neues Display gegönnt..


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ja, das ist doof. Kann man wenigstens mehrere Spuren pro Gewässer an verschiedenen Tagen kombinieren?


----------



## Saarsprung (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



> Kann man wenigstens mehrere Spuren pro Gewässer an verschiedenen Tagen kombinieren?



Wie meinst du das? Ich habe das Teil auch erst ein paar Wochen, habe bissher versucht meine Plätze nach und nach zu komplettieren, das Tiefenprofil in der Übersichtskarte wird dann automatisch zusammengeführt, da sich ja die GPS Infos überschneiden.

Die Fischortungen auf der rechten Seite mit den Tiefen sind aber dem entsprechenden Tag/Aufnahme zugeordnet..

Wegen dem Backup usw. bei Handiverlust/schaden, habe ich aber schon beim Support nachgefragt, mal gespannt was da rauskommt..|kopfkrat

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Cool dass gab es im Frühling noch nicht. Ich hatte das dem Support geschrieben und anscheinend haben sie es eingebaut. Früher gab es Karten nur jeweils für eine Aufnahme.


----------



## Saarsprung (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe einmal ein update mitbekommen, vor diesem wurde ich gefragt ob ich die aktuelle Aufzeichnung an eine Aufzeichnung dranhängen will.
Nach dem Update wird nicht mehr gefragt, sondern zusammengelegt.



Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fliegen Peitsche (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Guten Morgen, 
habe Antwort vom Support erhalten.....leider Ernüchternd...

*Dear S.,*

 Thank you for contacting us.

Unfortunately,  Backup/Restore function is still in the beta function and you might  experience the problems like not restoring the data properly. We are  sorry for that.
Our developers are working on improving these  functions to make it compatible with various devices as soon as  possible. The fix should come in the following updates.

We are sorry we couldn't help on this matter.

Please do not ever hesitate to contact us if you happen to have any further questions. 

  Your Deeper Support Team,

Na dann warten wir mal auf das nächste Update !
(Habe natürlich auch gleich nach dem Zeitpunkt des Updates gefragt)

Nachtrag: Der Support funzt ....

*Dear S.,*  Unfortunately, we cannot tell you an exact date. However, it might take more several weeks to be available for the release. 

  Your Deeper Support Team,

Ps. Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden wie man sich Bilder nachträglich zu seiner Fangnotiz
     hinzufügen kann. Es ist etwas umständlich aber bei Bedarf/Nachfrage werde ich ein   
     Tutorial erstellen.


----------



## marco1983 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

ich musste mein handy neu formatieren,doch nun kann ich die app aus den play store nicht mehr installieren,weil die aktuelle version nicht mehr mit mein handy kompatibel ist|gr:

der support hat mir leider das geantwortet:
Thank you.

Unfortunately, we cannot  send you the matching app as it is against the Google Play policy. The  only way we can distribute the application is Google Play. Please use  different smartphone/tablet for the Deeper application.


We are sorry we couldn't help. If there is anything else we can do, please let us know, we will be glad to help. 

das finde ich echt daneben,zumal auf der verpackung ab android 2.3 steht!

also kann mir jemand eine ältere version von der app schicken?
ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür!

so geht das:
http://praxistipps.chip.de/android-apps-verschicken-geht-das_30301


----------



## fischbär (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hätte 6.0.15 im Angebot


----------



## lurchi19 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hätte 6.0.15 im Angebot


Das ist die aktuelle aus dem Playstore.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe gerade einmal nach einer älteren Version gesucht und gefunden.
Erste Recherchen haben ergeben, das die Seite vertrauenswürdig sein soll.

Ich schicke dir den Link per PN.
Allerdings empfehle ich dir ein Virenscanner vorher auf dem Handy zu installieren. Es besteht immer die Gefahren auf infizierte Programme bei .APK die man sich anderweitig besorgt.


----------



## s3nad (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



shoti schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wireless-WIFI-Sonar-Fishing-Finder-50M-130-Feet-45M-Deeper-Fish-Finder-Lithium-Battery-IOS-Android/32609751208.html?spm=2114.010208.3.169.JyK19K&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10037_10017_507_10032_401_10040,searchweb201603_1&btsid=45ace9ed-f60e-4172-8901-f30d59aa3b0c



Hat das Teil schon einer getestet und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## shafty262 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ist das kein Rückgabegrund? Wenn man als Kaufgrund Android 2.3 angibt dann erfüllt das diesen ja nicht mehr.


----------



## fischbär (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



s3nad schrieb:


> Hat das Teil schon einer getestet und kann was dazu sagen?



Getestet nein, aber wenn man sich die App anschaut, ist klar, dass das kein Vergleich zum Deeper ist. Entspricht einer Lösung des Smartcast-Systems für Handys.


----------



## marco1983 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

ich danke euch lurchi und bieberpelz!:m

deine app lurchi war wohl zu aktuell,konnte ich nicht installieren,trotzdem danke für deine mühe!

die von bieberpelz konnte ich installieren und funktioniert top!

ohne eure hilfe hätte ich wohl den deeper zurück gegeben...


----------



## fischbär (22. August 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute, ich habe mir auch überlegt den 3.0 pro plus zu holen, finde aber eine Sache total merkwürdig. Sowohl in der in der App enthaltenen Demo als auch in Youtube Videos (die von dem Russen der in der Neva angelt) ist die Bodenerkennung total schlecht.

ca. 8:25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpYq1__IrnI

Mit dem alten Deeper gibt es eine klare Linie. Mit dem neuen ist der Boden ganz schlecht definiert und grisselig. Die grüne Vegetation wird auch irgendwo zufällig eingezeichnet. Ist das bei allen so? Wer wissen will was ich meine, neueste Version laden und Demo Deeper und Demo Deeper 3.0 in der App vergleichen.

Edit: hier sieht man das Problem: die Vegetation ist meiner Meinung nach völlig zufällig eingezeichnet, besonders bei den Bildern weiter unten. Die Fischsicheln und Echos im Allgemeinen sind zudem total grisselig:


http://images.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&source=imgres&cd=102&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwie8O7fudTOAhXsKMAKHRKpB-04ZRDlEwgEMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Frybkinaulybka.ru%2F%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B1%25D0%25B7%25D0%25BE%25D1%2580-%25D0%25B1%25D0%25B5%25D1%2581%25D0%25BF%25D1%2580%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B2%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B4%25D0%25BD%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B3%25D0%25BE-%25D1%258D%25D1%2585%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BB%25D0%25BE%25D1%2582%25D0%25B0-deeper-pro-plus%2F&usg=AFQjCNHUS_xJbIXrJaSnjor2F-ZDf2AvnQ&sig2=zuIVbtzQaPISop6aNJ7uuQ


----------



## fischbär (1. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe das Teil jetzt mal gekauft. Hmm, so richtig weiß ich noch nicht, was ich von dem neuen Modell halten soll. Es gibt genau das Problem, dass die Echos irgendwie grisselig sind und der Boden schlecht definiert. Das Einzeichnen der Vegetation ist ebenfalls völliger Quatsch. Auf Sand wird fast immer eine dünne Schicht Vegetation gezeichnet, selbst wenn keine da ist. In dichter Vegetation wie in dem einen Bild wird der Boden (Pfeile) ziemlich zufällig irgendwo in die Pflanzen reingemalt. Das macht natürlich auch das Tiefenmapping sinnlos, da man völlige Phantasiewerte für die Tiefe bekommt. Weder Boden noch Vegetationsdecke.

Achja, nochwas: irgendwie scheint der Sensitivitätsregler nichts mehr zu tun... Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Edith: ich habe den leisen Verdacht, dass die Echos gar nicht als Analogwerte im Handy ankommen, sondern als Binäre Werte, soll heißen Reflektion ja/nein. Denn irgendwie sehe ich auch nicht mehr die Schattierungen im Echo, wie beim ersten Deeper. Alle Pixel haben mehr oder weniger die gleiche Helligkeit. Reflektierende Bereiche sind nicht heller, sondern einfach nur "dichter". Das würde auch erklären, wieso die Empfindlichkeit nicht mehr funtioniert: Einen Binärwert kann man nicht mehr per Schwellwert ein und ausblenden.


----------



## Martin78 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe noch den alten Deeper, ja die "Umrechnung" in Wasserpflanzen oder umgekehrt ist manchmal etwas fragwürdig.
Auch der Boden ist bei mir meistens nicht durchgehend gleichmäßg sondern mit Spitzen übersät. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das anders sagen soll.

Auch die Darstellung von Fischen ist jetzt nicht so ganz super. Die Empfindlichkeit lässt auch zu wünschen übrig. Also wenn ich einen Twister oder ähnliches mit ca. 5 - 7 cm direkt unter dem Echo runterlasse sehe ich da nix. Das können andere Echolote schon.

Sicher werde ich mich weiter damit beschäftigen und es auch weiter benutzen. Aber für ist es als "Fishfinder" erstmal an zweite Stelle gerückt. Die Köderfischschwärme die es anzeigt sehe ich auch so. Alles andere weiß ich nicht ob überhaupt angezeigt wird oder was da angezeigt wird.

Zum Kantensuchen ist es aber für mich gut. Und die Aufzeichnungsfunktion ist da auch okay. 

Ich benutze den Deeper vom Kajak aus, vom Ufer habe ich keine Erfahrung.

Ich würde mir das Ding aber schon wieder kaufen, weil es einfach zu handeln ist.


----------



## fischbär (2. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Die Spitzen sind die Wellen, die den Strahl schwanken lassen. Von der Sensitivität hat sich mein alter nicht viel mit nem richtigen Echo gegeben. Zumindest in den flachen Bereichen wo ich so angele.


----------



## darkstoneathome (4. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich hab die Tage mal ein wenig gebastelt und festgestellt, dass der Export vom Deeper eine sqlite-Datenbank ist. Die Werte davon kann man als CSV exportieren und wiederum in Reefmaster importieren. 

Was dabei raus gekommen ist, gefällt mir sehr ;-)


----------



## fischbär (4. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Was genau hast Du wie exportiert? Ich habe mal die Rohdaten rausgezogen, war aber eine Qual.


----------



## darkstoneathome (5. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich hab die Daten in der DeeperApp ins google Drive exportiert, dann die Daten (sqlite Datenbanken) geöffnet und die Tabelle "measurement" als CSV-Datei exportiert und in Reefmaster die CSV-Datei (davon die Spalten 2,3 und 4) importert. War eigentlich keine Qual.


----------



## Saarsprung (5. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



darkstoneathome schrieb:


> Ich hab die Daten in der DeeperApp ins google Drive exportiert, dann die Daten (sqlite Datenbanken) geöffnet und die Tabelle "measurement" als CSV-Datei exportiert und in Reefmaster die CSV-Datei (davon die Spalten 2,3 und 4) importert. War eigentlich keine Qual.





Ich geh davon aus das du kein Apple hast!?[emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## darkstoneathome (6. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Lustiger weise habe ich sogar ein MacBook. Die ersten Schritte habe ich sogar darauf gemacht. Nicht weil es nur darauf geht, sondern weil es in dem Moment gerade vor mir lag. Das funktioniert und Windows und Linux genauso. 

Das Erstellen der eigentliche Karte mit Reefmaster geht nur unter Windows, da die Software nur für Windows hergestellt wird.


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ah! Ich habe die Daten direkt aus dem Handyspeicher gezogen.


----------



## Maehae (6. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



darkstoneathome schrieb:


> Ich hab die Daten in der DeeperApp ins google Drive exportiert, dann die Daten (sqlite Datenbanken) geöffnet und die Tabelle "measurement" als CSV-Datei exportiert und in Reefmaster die CSV-Datei (davon die Spalten 2,3 und 4) importert. War eigentlich keine Qual.



Welche Version des Deeper hast Du? Den Pro Plus? 

Habe mir gestern so ein Teil bestellt und wenn das wirklich so funktioniert, wäre da seine gigantische Sache! Kann es kaum erwarten, das Teil auszupacken


----------



## Chillout (6. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

 bin am überlegen mir den Deeper Pro + Zu bestellen.
 Bei der Zeitung Karpfen als Abo bekommt man ihn mit Zeitschrift für ca. 258€. Ich Angel sehr viel vom Ufer da auf meinem Vereinssee das Angeln vom Boot nicht erlaubt ist. Würdet ihr euch den Deeper wider holen, oder sagt ihr das teil ist nix? Hab für mein Boot ein Lowrance . Kommt der Deeper Pro + an ein festes Echo ran was die Genauigkeit angeht oder eher nicht. Habe mir mal die App aufs Ipohne gezogen. Von der Demo her ist es schon gut gemacht. aber klappt das wirklich alles so gut wie es beschrieben ist?

 Freu mich über Antwort
 Gruß Jan


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Zum Fische finden eher nicht, für die Struktur ok. Binde ihn an ein RC Boot, dann hast Du fix ne schöne Tiefenkarte.


----------



## darkstoneathome (7. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe den "alten" Deeper ohne WLAN und GPS. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden aber ich habe den neuen auch noch nicht testen können. An die Reichweite von ca. 50Meter (bei Bluetooth) bin ich erst einmal gekommen. Meist traue ich ich gar nicht die 100g-Kugel so weit zu werfen, denn 2 oder 3 mal ist sie mir schon abgerissen. Vor allem das integrierte GPS ist was, das dem alten auf jeden Fall gefehlt hat. 

Mich würde bei den neuen ein wenig beunruhigen, dass sie "komische" Bilder (siehe 1-2 Seiten zuvor im Fred) anzeigen. 

Falls du nur die Struktur ermitteln willst, dann frag doch beim Vorstand an, ob du eine Tiefenkarte erstellen darfst. Bei mir war dann das Befahren mit dem Boot auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## fischbär (7. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Wenn man das GPS im Deeper selbst nicht braucht, würde ich persönlich lieber den alten kaufen.
Ich hatte auch mal wegen der komischen Bodenanzeige und dem Gegrissele bei Fridaylabs angefragt, habe aber komischerweise nur eine Lesebestätigung, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Apropos, wie habt Ihr denn die sqlite Dateien genau aufgemacht?


----------



## darkstoneathome (7. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

SQLite files habe ich mit dem http://sqlitebrowser.org/ aufgemacht. 
Damit konnte ich auch die Tabelle Measurements als CSV exportieren.


----------



## fischbär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ah interessant. Was ist das eigentlich für ein Blob in der Sonar Table? Das müssten doch Rohdaten sein, oder?

Edith sagt: ich habe keine M;glichkeit gefunden, die in etwas nützliches zu übersetzen. Der rohe Sonarsweep scheint es nicht zu sein...


----------



## Chillout (10. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Dane für eure Antworten!! Das mit dem Verein hab ich schon versucht. geht leider nicht weil wenn ich drauf darf will jeder drauf. Und am Ende sind 20 Boote unterwegs. Weil jeder was anderes testen und machen will. Und ich denk wenn ich nur mal ein kurz Trip ohne Boot machen will ist der Deeper schon ne coole Sache. Wenn würde ich mir das neue  Model zulegen. Weil so ein Großer preisunterschied ist es jetzt auch nicht zu dem 3.0 und dem Pro +. Aber ihr würdet ihn wider Kaufen.


----------



## Chillout (10. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hab mir mal alle Bilder angeschaut . Das ist echt krass der unterschied vom alten zum neuen. Jetzt meine Frage ist das bei allen so mit dem verzerrten oder nur bei manchen von euch. Kann das am Wellengang liegen oder hat der Deeper ne Macke? Ich schau mir gleich mal die Videos auf der Webseite an mal schauen was man da erkennt.


----------



## fischbär (10. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das ist bei allen so. Sogar in der Demo und auf den Werbebildern. Ich vermute, dass entweder beim alten gefiltert wurde, die Echos als verschmiert wurden oder beim neuen entweder eine Art Chirp benutzt wurde oder nachgeschärft etc. 
Der Algorithmus der beim alten gut Pflanzen Fische und Boden unterschieden hat, funktioniert mit diesen neuen Daten nicht ordentlich. Daher die schlechten Ergebnisse. Im Prinzip ist die Information aber schon da. Man sollte nur dringend auf die rot blaue Colormap stellen und selbst interpretieren. 
Nochmal würde ich die pro plus Version wohl nicht kaufen. Entweder den alten gebraucht oder Vexilar.


----------



## Lsokrates (10. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe mir auch einen smart deeper pro gekauft und ausprobiert. Soweit alles ok. Nur mein Problem ist, dass ich bei der Wetteranzeige den Hinweis : keine Verbindung bekomme und in der Kartenanzeige fehlt bei mir das Google Symbol. Demzufolge kann ich bei der Kartenanzeige auch nicht auf Google Map umschalten. Den App habe ich auf meinem IPhone 6 mit neuester Software. Ortungsdienst, und Wifi ist eingeschaltet. Internetverbindung ist ok. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch das selbe Problem gehabt und konnte es lösen. 

Gruß Sandy |wavey:


----------



## fischbär (10. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich glaube die Deeper App trennt alle Datenverbindungen, wenn sie mit dem Wifi-Deeper kommuniziert.
Die Maps sind bei mir schon immer Nutiteq oder irgendsowas komisches. Das ist nicht Googlemaps! Da kann man auch nicht auf Satellit umschalten.

Die Probleme mit der grisseligen Anzeige haben sich etwas gebessert. Seit dem letzten Update funktioniert auch der Sensitivitätsregler zumindest etwas. Sobald aber der Untergrund weich ist, bekommt man wirklich schlechte Bodenkonturen. Wenn dann Pflanzen drauf sind, Arschkarte.
Der 70 (?) kHz Modus ist hingegen deutlich besser geworden. Der hat einen vernünftig breiten Kegel und bessere Trennung verschieden harter Objekte. Beim alten Deeper war der für die Tonne, jetzt ist er fast der beste Modus.

Was mich im Moment stört sind folgende Sachen:

1. Das GPS wandert und zeichnet Geistertracks (pinke Markierungen unten)
2. Selbst bei voller Empfindlichkeit werden Fische nur sehr schwach dargestellt. Das Bild unten ist bei voller Empfindlichkeit gemacht, und trotzdem hat man nur extrem dürftige Fischsicheln. Das MadBite FX3000 daneben zum Vergleich zeigt die Fische viel kräftiger an.
3. Die Skalierung der Tiefenkarten ist nicht variabel und viel zu grob. Im Bild sieht man eine Erhöhung mit härterem Boden (Muschelschalen), auf der ich gerne Karpfen angele. Blöderweise ist selbige auf der Karte nicht zu erkennen, da die Abstufungen einfach zu grob sind. Man sieht nur - oh Wunder - dass der See am Ufer flacher wird. Toll! Unterwasserstrukturen müssen schon um Meter verschieden tief sein, dass sie sichtbar werden.


----------



## FrankfurterBub89 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hey Fischbär, danke für den Bericht.
Frustrierend zu hören da ich kurz davor stehe/stand den deeper pro+ zu kaufen. Alles andere gefällt mir. Packmaß, Gewicht, Montage am Boot. Aber bei solchen Unterschieden in der Darstellung wird vielleicht doch das Wi-Fish von Raymarine trotz Akku schleppen und der Befestigung am Boot.


----------



## fischbär (20. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Schau Dir mal das MadBite FX3000 an. Wenn Du kein GPS brauchst, hat sich das bei mir als sehr gut bewährt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319963

Ideal um es immer dabei zu haben, allerdings halt keine Speichermöglichkeit oder GPS!
Insgesamt ist der Deeper schon nett, aber gerade das GPS ist irgendwie in der jetzigen Form für'n Arsch. Eventuell verbessern sie aber die Software. Im Prinzip könnte man die Sensitivität für den Start der Geodatenaufzeichnung runtersetzen, so dass er erst mit besserem GPS Empfang anfängt zu tracken. Das ist schon implementiert, aber er zeichnet einfach zu früh auf. Man könnte auch die Skalierung der Tiefe variabel und mit einer anderen Colormap machen, dann wäre man auch das Problem los, dass man interessante Strukturen einfach nicht in der Farbkarte sieht. Eventuell ist das ja, was sie mit "Beta" meinen in der App. Weiß natürlich der Geier, wann sie das ändern.
Der alte Deeper mit Bluetooth ist aber natürlich auch ein schönes Ding.


----------



## capri2 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das es nicht verfügbar ist... ist es evtl Baugleich mit diesem hier?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-8-..._4&btsid=80f39aea-3906-406b-bbc3-4afe26026ff7


----------



## fischbär (20. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Joa, scheint so. KastKing verkauft das auch.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (20. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand von Euch den Deeper mal an einem "großen Fluss" wie dem Rhein oder der Elbe getestet. 
Kann man dort die Strukturen klar erkennen? 

Gruß 
Danke 
   Michael


----------



## Maehae (21. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



capri2 schrieb:


> Das es nicht verfügbar ist... ist es evtl Baugleich mit diesem hier?
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-8-..._4&btsid=80f39aea-3906-406b-bbc3-4afe26026ff7



Das hier müsste der Gleiche sein: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wasserdicht-...941249?hash=item3acb6bc6c1:g:Mc4AAOSw6n5Xv6Ov


----------



## fischbär (21. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat jemand von Euch den Deeper mal an einem "großen Fluss" wie dem Rhein oder der Elbe getestet.
> Kann man dort die Strukturen klar erkennen?



Ja, ich wohne an der Elbe. Man sieht die Strukturen gut. Man hat aber aufgund der Schwebestoffe im Wasser viele unechte Echos, die teilweise schwer zu interpretieren sind. Das ist aber mit allen Echoloten so, auch den teuren fürs Boot.
Das größte Problem beim Deeper am Fluss ist a, die Reichweite und Wurfweite und b, die Gefahr ihn auf immer zu verlieren. Wenn beim Auswerfen mal der Bügel zuschnappt oder man vergisst ihn zu öffnen, bzw. sich die Schnur vertüddelt, knallt er zudem gern mal auf die Packung, was sein Ende bedeutet.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ah ok, dank dir.
Bin am überlegen ob ich ihn für den Rhein nehmen soll. 
Hatte mal einen günstigen, der mit dem gelben Ei. Habe die Hoffnung, dass der Deeper besser die Struktur anzeigt und nicht so Wellen anfällig ist. Das war das Hauptproblem bei meinem.


----------



## fischbär (21. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Wellenanfälligkeit ist extrem hoch aufgrund der Form und des schmalen Kegels. Dann lieber Smartcast. Billig, leicht, breiter Kegel und stabil im Wasser. Solange keine Pflanzen im Wasser wachsen eine gute Alternative.


----------



## _nikolai (22. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wellenanfälligkeit ist extrem hoch aufgrund der Form und des schmalen Kegels. Dann lieber Smartcast. Billig, leicht, breiter Kegel und stabil im Wasser. Solange keine Pflanzen im Wasser wachsen eine gute Alternative.





Was den deeper angeht war das auch meine Erfahrung. Gegen die Strömung geht da gar nix und mit der Strömung macht die ganze Sache meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn da der deeper viel zu schnell von der Strömung mitgetragen wird. 

Hat sich da vielleicht beim Pro, zwecks stärkeren Signal etwas geändert?

Als Alternative fürs Boot finde ich ja die Blackbox von Raymarine noch interessant. Prinzipiell finde bin ich von der Idee, Smartphone bzw. Tablet als Display zu verwenden und sich nur noch einen Geber kaufen zu müssen auf jeden Fall sehr zukunftsorientiert.


 LG


----------



## fischbär (22. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Der neue hat eine höhere Ping Rate. Aber auch der alte hat beim Mittragen in der Strömung immer gut funktioniert. Gegen die Strömung schwappt halt Wasser drüber und killt das Funksignal.


----------



## _nikolai (22. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Der neue hat eine höhere Ping Rate. Aber auch der alte hat beim Mittragen in der Strömung immer gut funktioniert. Gegen die Strömung schwappt halt Wasser drüber und killt das Funksignal.





Funktioniert denn der neue auch gegen Strömung?


----------



## Kiesbank (22. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich hab die erste Version jetzt auch seit diesem Jahr in Regensburg Verwendung.  Größer Ärger Faktor ist,  wenn ich die Bluetooth Verbindung verliere.  Teilweise dauert der erste Verbindungsaufbau unter meiner Rute Ewig.  Etliche Programm und Handy Neustarts. 

Im Fluss ist das Teil vom Ufer aus für mich zu umständlich aber definitiv hilfreich. 

Vom Boot find ich die Karten Anzeige Perfekt.  Da macht es richtig bock.  Eben auch,  weil man schnell ums Boot rum die Konturen raus bekommt. 

Ich hab den aber bisher zuwenig im Einsatz gehabt um beurteilen zu können,  ob das was angezeigt wird auch stimmt. 

Hat wer geschafft,  Sprung Schichten vom Wasser zu visualisieren??  

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (23. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Der neue funktioniert genauso gut oder genauso schlecht gegen die Strömung.
Was die Verbindung angeht: das liegt eher am Handy. Ich habe einige Handys mit denen geht es super, andere, mit denen geht es schlechter. Samsung Note 3 und so ein Huawei Ding gehen sehr gut.


----------



## Maehae (27. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Kennt sich einer von Euch damit aus: http://www.ebay.de/itm/371712653505?ul_noapp=true 
Taugt das wohl, um die Kanten am Fluss zu finden? Wäre für das Verlustrisiko ja gerade günstig genug 

PS: Sorry, dass ich das hier Off-Topic poste. Aber nen eigenes Thema war es mir dann auch nicht wert...


----------



## fischbär (28. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Nicht wirklich, die Anzeige ist Müll. Der Sender ist aber ok. Nimm lieber das: 
http://m.ebay.de/itm/Lucky-FFW-718-...%3A6fa912171570a2af65259e4afffd73c2%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Maehae (28. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, die Anzeige ist Müll. Der Sender ist aber ok. Nimm lieber das:
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/Lucky-FFW-718-Wireless-Sonar-Fish-Finder-Fishfinder-C-F-Sea-Contour-70M-230FT-/272176316197?hash=item3f5ef8ff25%3Ag%3AOYQAAOSw%7EgRVqINS&_trkparms=pageci%253Acfd65439-854b-11e6-a4c5-005056b64a8d%257Cparentrq%253A6fa912171570a2af65259e4afffd73c2%257Ciid%253A2



Danke! 
Habe sogar schon gesehen, dass es dafür passende Ersatz-Geber gibt. :m

Oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für das HIER ?


----------



## fischbär (28. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Oh ja, der Mehrpreis lohnt sich durchaus! Schaust Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319963


----------



## ChriGra (30. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen - ich bin durch Google-Suche hier auf den "Deeper-Thread" gestoßen .  Habe meinen Pro+ heute bekommen und vor dem ersten Einsatz natürlich noch ein paar Fragen & Unsicherheiten ... 
Einige haben ja schon etwas geschrieben , was für Tackle ihr einsetzt . Ich will eigentlich die Wallerspinne mit kräftiger Geflochtener benutzen - spricht dann etwas dagegen , den Deeper direkt an einem Snap zu befestigen oder sollte ich besser unbedingt knoten ? Benutzt ihr den teilweise empfohlenen zusätzlichen Schwimmer , um den Deeper bei einem Abriß vielleicht wieder einfangen zu können ? (Wie vermeidet ihr da Chaos beim Auswerfen ...?)


----------



## Saarsprung (30. September 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte ihn an meiner Wels spinn und an der normalen Welsrute..

Pass auf das es keine zu schweren Snaps sind und geh in das mittlere Gewinde.

Mit Schwimmer usw. Hatte ich nur Probleme mit dem Empfang da er zu oft untertauchte bzw. Wackelte...

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe ihn an 100g Grundrute mit 40er Geflecht, direkt am Wirbel. Wieso Knoten? Paar etc. Schnulli bei so einem heavy Setup.


----------



## ChriGra (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ok - dank euch mal für die Antworten ... morgen früh geht´s raus - hoffe , daß ich nicht zum Frühsport in den Neckar springen muss ;-)


----------



## fischbär (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallöchen,

von gestern Abend mal drei neue Deeper Bilder. Mit der niedrigen Frequenz sehen die Bilder meist besser aus, aber gestern waren wohl die ganz dicken Fische unterwegs (Elbe bei Magdeburg). So dicke Echos habe ich noch nie gesehen. Evtl. Rapfen oder Zander. Einen 64er Zander haben wir in der Nähe dann auch gefangen.
Leider scheint bei meinem Deeper nach einem Monat schon das GPS kaputt zu sein :-( Er bekommt keine Aufschaltung mehr. Also ich kann echt nur vom Neukauf dieses Dingens abraten!


----------



## Saarsprung (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Leider scheint bei meinem Deeper nach einem Monat schon das GPS kaputt zu sein :-( Er bekommt keine Aufschaltung mehr. Also ich kann echt nur vom Neukauf dieses Dingens abraten!




Versuch mal Ihn länger in ruhigem Wasser liegen zu lassen, habe den Eindruck um so länger er nicht benutzt wird um so länger braucht er um das GPS Signal zu finden..

Ist aber bei Navis genauso, die müssen erst mal wieder die Sateliten finden..

Gruss
Thomad


----------



## fischbär (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

20 min?
Laut Datenblatt des verbauten Moduls 35 s Cold Start mit -148 dB Empfindlichkeit.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Leider scheint bei meinem Deeper nach einem Monat schon das GPS kaputt zu sein :-(


Schlag mich wenn ich falsch liege. Aber das GPS wird vom Handy genutzt, demnach versuche mal dein GPS am Handy einzustellen


----------



## aufe_und_obe (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hab zwar den alten, aber dachte der neue hat je nach Ausstattung GPS an Bord.

Edit sagt, der deeper pro+ hat es an Bord


----------



## Saarsprung (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Hab zwar den alten, aber dachte der neue hat je nach Ausstattung GPS an Bord





Genau, der Pro + nutzt sein eigenes Gps, deswegen ja...

Ich musste bei mir im Saartal auch ne Weile warten bis der wieder die Satelliten gefunden hatte..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Ray_Lewis (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich bin kurz davor mit einen Fishfinder zu kaufen. Ich werde diesen hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus verwenden. Nun meine Frage. Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Schaue schon Ewigkeiten nach einem, der gut sein soll. Ich habe hier schon mal eine kleine Auflistung erstellt.

1. http://www.angeln-shop.de/vexilar-sonar-phonetm-t-pod-echolot-19062.html
2. http://www.ebay.de/itm/272176316197
3. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wasserdicht-Tragbar-Wireless-Fischfinder-Sonar-Echolot-Fischfinder-Fishfinder-/252520941249?hash=item3acb6bc6c1img%20src=&clk_rvr_id=1112112039848&rmvSB=true
4. https://www.amazon.de/Fischfinder-Deeper-von-Friday-DP0H10S10/dp/B00SXZMQTM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1476967149&sr=8-2&keywords=deeper

Vielleicht hat schon jemand diverse Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir einen ganz anderen empfehlen.
Es geht hauptsächlich darum, an größeren Seen die Fische zu finden 

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle.


----------



## fischbär (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ach komm, ließ dich bitte mal durch die aktuellen Threads zum Thema. Da wurde doch echt alles gesagt.
Deeper ist ok, Vexilar ebenfalls.


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



> Da wurde doch echt alles gesagt.
> Deeper ist ok, Vexilar ebenfalls.



Denk ich mir, war heute nach langer Zeit wieder mit meinem Deeper am Wasser, er hat wie vermutet am Anfang ewig mind. 10 min. gebraucht, nachdem der die Sateliten wieder hatte,  wieder wie immer..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## fischbär (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Thomas, weil Du per PN gefragt hast, aber das Thema ja von allgemeinem Interesse ist: der Export der Daten geht am besten indem man die Synchronisierung der App mit Google Drive macht uns dort findet man dann die Datein im sql lite Format. Die kann man dann als csv exportierten. Leider gibt es wohl noch niemandem der die Rohdaten rausbekommen hat. Die Tiefe bekommt man aber.
Welche tables genau man exportieren muss findet man in früheren Posts zu dem Thema hier im Board.


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke Fischbär,

Der Punkt lag 5 Seiten zurück, deswegen die PN.. egal.

Ich bin kein son Freund von Clouts und so... also nur die Deeper Daten in Google Drive laden?
Habe den Menuepunkt in Google drive amelden gefunden, halt nichts eingerichet... Geht das weitere Automatisch?
Könnte ich so mir die Strecke auch in der Deeper app auf meinem Ipad anschauen?
Das soll laut support leider nicht gehen#h

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hi Fischbär,

Kannst du wenn du nen Moment Zeit hast mir erklären wie das über Google Drive geht?

Habe jetzt zwar alles eingerichtet, finde aber keine Möglichkeit aus der Deeper app was zu Google zu schicken...#t

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Einstellungen, ganz runterscrollen, da steht es.


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Einstellungen, ganz runterscrollen, da steht es.





Äh, ganz unten kommt bei mir der Abschnitt Handbuch, und da als letztes die Versionsnummer..

Hast du das gemeint?
Ich ab ein Apple..


----------



## fischbär (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Direkt über der Nummer unter "Backup". Wem du es nicht du es nicht findest geht es bei Apple vielleicht nicht...


----------



## Saarsprung (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Habs schon befürchtet..


----------



## Dobi2015 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Servus ! Bin neu , habe mir aber alles hier durchgelesen ( hoff ich ) nu meine Frage ! Einer Erfahrung mit dem hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wasserdicht-...941249?hash=item3acb6bc6c1:g:Mc4AAOSw6n5Xv6Ov vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Dobi2015 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ach ja ! ich will damit nur Konturen suchen sprich Löcher !


----------



## fischbär (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

völlig ok. es gibt einen thread von mir dazu


----------



## DerSimon (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir den Depper Pro+ am Freitag gekauft und erste Tests damit durchgeführt. Ein paar Dinge sind mir jedoch noch unklar, bei denen ich hoffe, dass ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt.

1. Die Seen, die ich befische, sind relativ groß. Daher schaffe ich es nicht, eine Karte in einem Durchgang zu erstellen. Für jeden Scanndurchgang legt der Depper jedoch unter Datenhistorie einen eigenen Datensatz an. Und in der Karte sehe ich überhaupt keine Daten. Wie kann ich die Datensätze verbinden, um nicht manche Bereiche doppelt zu scannen und eine vernünftige Übersicht zu haben?

2. Wie kann ich einen Punkt auf der Karte markieren, um mich dahin navigieren zu lassen?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Dobi2015 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> völlig ok. es gibt einen thread von mir dazu


Schäm !  wo finde ich den Thread ?


----------



## fischbär (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Suche nach Madbite in den Titeln hier im Echolotbereich.

Zu den Fragen:
1. gar nicht
2. ist mir ebenfalls nichts bekannt, dass das gehen soll.


----------



## Dobi2015 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke Fishbär ! Genau das richtige für mich ! Deine Argumente waren auch meine Kriterien ! Petri Heil ! LG Olli


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



> 2. Wie kann ich einen Punkt auf der Karte markieren, um mich dahin navigieren zu lassen?



Die Tage ist ein Update gekommen, eine Eisangelfunktion zum Navigieren zu den Löchern ist dazugekommen.
Kann sein das es damit geht..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## fischbär (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke für den Tip!
Ist ja zum Kotzen! Da werden neue potentiell verbuggte Features eingebaut, statt mal die Baustellen zu bearbeten, die es ja nun mit dem Pro+ echt gibt. Sauerei.


----------



## Saarsprung (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Welche Bugs hast du noch?

Mir fällt im Moment nur die Schwarze Schrift auf schwarzem Grund bei der Tiefenangabe ein..
Muss halt mal wieder nen Ticket beim Support aufmachen..
Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Grisseliger schlecht definierter Boden, relativ schlechte Sensitivität für Fische, GPS ist langsam und ungenau, Karten sind nicht in der Übersicht sichtbar, Farben der Tiefenkarte sind nicht skalierbar, wodurch viel Struktur unsichtbar bleibt ...


----------



## Topper Harley (14. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Dann schreib dies doch alles direkt an den Support und am besten auf English 

Ich habe mir das Gerät nun auch besorgt und bin mal gespannt was es taugt.

Deine Beschreibungen @fischbär lassen sich jedoch eher vermuten, dass ich es unangetastet zurück senden sollte...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mache da ruhig erst einmal deine Erfahrungen.
Ich bin mit dem Deeper ganz gut zufrieden. Kommt aber eben auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Vom Belly Boat ist es für mich perfekt und sehr flexibel.


----------



## fischbär (15. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Genau. Im Prinzip funktioniert es schon. Hat halt Macken. Support habe ich gemacht, früher waren sie sehr nett, aber seit dem 3.0 habe ich keine Antworten mehr bekommen...


----------



## Martin78 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal mit dem Deeper die Sprungschicht sehen können? Mir wäre das bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen. Allerdings ist das Teil meiner Meinung nach eh nicht sonderlich sensibel, wenn ich einen Köder ~5cm direkt unter das Teil runterlasse sehe ich das auch nicht. Bei anderen Echo´s sieht man ja die Köder schon, z.B. beim Vertikal- oder Renkenfischen sogar die Hegenen.

Und hat jemand die aktuellste App bei Android drauf und kann folgendes bestätigen:
Wenn ich z.B. zuhause bin, also nicht verbunden mit dem Deeper und ich die App Starte um z.B. im Kalender was nachzuschauen oder was auch immer, dann schaltet sich immer das GPS an und bleibt auch für Stunden an. Ich muss dann immer in den Einstellungen "beenden erzwingen". Ist das bei Euch auch so? Das war nämlich früher meiner Meinung nach nicht so.


----------



## Fischknochen (24. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für den Deeper. Ich habe viel recherchiert und u.a. auf Facebook von Deeper selbst gelesen, dass momentan sehr stark an vielen Funktionen und Bugbehebung gearbeitet wird.  Das Gerät ist ja auch noch relativ neu auf dem Markt.

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich daraus schließen, dass man noch etwas mit dem Kauf warten sollte, da werden ja mit Sicherheit noch neuere Versionen auf den Markt kommen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Die Bug Behebungen finden auf der APP Ebene statt.
Selbst wenn du es jetzt kaufst, kannst du die APP jederzeit aktualisieren.


----------



## Fischknochen (24. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Okay, das ist gut zu wissen.

Wie sieht es denn mit denn mit dem Problem der Reichweite aus? 100m sind angegeben, jedoch lese ich öfters Beschwerden über vorzeitige Verbindungsabbrüche, liegt das ausschließlich am verwendeten Handy/Ipad?

Ein weiterer Punkt den ich noch nicht finden konnte ist, wie sich das Gerät bei Wellen verhält wenn ich es im Meer einsetzen würde. Spiegelglattes Wasser wie man es am See vorfindet, ist ja extrem selten. Man müsste das Echolot auf jeden Fall, wenn man es vom Boot aus nutzt, an einer Leine führen, da bei fester Montage ständig der Kontakt zum Wasser verloren gehen würde.


----------



## fischbär (24. November 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Sobald Wasser zwischen Handy und Deeper ist, ist Schluss. Also Wellen etc. Und Re-akquisition dauert länger bei Wifi als bei Bluetooth. 100 m schaffe ich ebenfalls nicht.
Warten ist evtl. eine Möglichkeit, an dem GPS müssen sie was machen. Meines bekommt keinen Lock mehr und ich musste ihn jetzt einschicken...


----------



## ndp (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ahoi,

was sind eure Erfahrungen für die beste Geschwindigkeit beim Einsatz aufm Boot oder beim Einholen vom Ufer aus, wenn man z.B. kartieren möchte? 
Gibt es Erkenntnisse, wie die Bilder im Bereich einer Spundwand sind, wenn man einen Kanal oder so scannt?

@ darkstoneathome: welche Version Reefmaster ist bei dir im Einsatz und was ist dort mit den deeper-Daten alles machbar? Wie sieht's mit Anpassung der Tiefenabstufung aus? Wenn ich den MLK scanne, reicht mir eine Auflösung in 1m Schritten nicht aus, um sinnhafte Karten zu generieren...

Danke'

Grüße 
ndp


----------



## fischbär (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Geschwindigkeit ist egal. Alles zwischen 0 und 5 km/h geht. Kommt eher auf den Wellengang an. Bei Spundwänden gibt es natürlich Artefakte. Stärker bei niedriger Frequenz.
Reefmasterversion ist ebenfalls egal so lange halbwegs aktuell. Abstufung ist in RM frei einstellbar. Es gibt ne kostenlose Demo!


----------



## Worang (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Weiß jemand wo man die Ösen und den Dichtungsring nachbestellen kann ??


----------



## Saarsprung (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Worang schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man die Ösen und den Dichtungsring nachbestellen kann ??





Ich würde es mal über die Homepage versuchen.


----------



## Worang (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal über die Homepage versuchen.



Dort habe ich schon geschaut dort gibt es unter Produkte aber nur de Halterung Für das Handy hab jetzt grad nur eine Öse der Marke Eigenbau möchte aber lieber wieder Originale


----------



## fischbär (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Schreib doch dem Support ne Mail...


----------



## shaXx (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hi Leute hab meinen deeper auch bekommen und beim ersten Mal hat auch alles super funktioniert. Jetzt folgendes Problem wenn ich Ihn neu verbinden will normalerweise ans Netz Speisen oder ins Wasser werfen müsste ich ihn im WLAN ja finden, leider null und wenn ich ihn verbinde bei vorhandenem Strom geht's, aber sobald ich es rauszieht Verbindung weg ich denke mal das er defekt ist oder vielleicht doch nur eine Einstellungssache? Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein ähnliches Problem damit gehabt. 
Danke 

Denke der Akku wird schon kaputt sein. Wenn ich das Gerät laden will, fängt er erst nach mehrmaligen ein und ausstöpseln an zu laden.


----------



## fischbär (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Meiner gammelt jetzt seit einem Monat bei Fridaylabs rum, wegen des GPS Problems... Mit dem 3.0 haben sie sich echt ein Ei gelegt.


----------



## shaXx (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mir wurde meiner jetzt ersetzt. Werde ihn im neuen jahr nochmal testen und hoffe das dann alles funxt


----------



## GueNie (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

hi, 
kommt man in der App-Karte an die GPS-Koordinaten heran oder darf man die erst in die Cloud laden, um dann mit RM die Koordinaten auszulesen?


----------



## Celtic23 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe an meinem Gewässer eine schlechte mobile Internetverbindung "E".
Meine Frage, ist eine gute mobile Internetverbindung notwending um Gewässerkarten zu erstellen? 
Oder läuft alles über das GPS?

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Man kommt nur durch ein Backup auf Google Drive (geht nur unter Android) an die Tiefendaten heran.
Eine Internetverbindung ist unterwegs nicht nötig. Im Falle des WLAN-Deepers auch gar nicht möglich, da es bei vielen Handies in diesem Fall die mobile Internetverbindung unterbricht (auch Whatsapp etc.).

Was ich aber sehr interessant finde, ist wie es mir mittlerweile ergangen ist. Nach 3 Monaten (!!!) hat es der Kundenservice von Deeper endlich geschafft mein retourniertes Gerät zu überprüfen. Mit dem Ergebnis: kein Defekt liege vor. Trotzdem tauschen sie es auf Kulanz aus.
Das ist zwar nett, aber ist ein Eingeständnis, dass die GPS Qualität des Deeper 3.0 Pro Plus echt müllig ist. Wenn das, was ich mit dem Ding erlebt habe, keine Aufschaltung selbst nach 30 Minuten bei fast freiem Himmel, hin und herspringen der Position und entsprechend falsche Kartierung "normal" ist, na dann gute Nacht. Jedes 20 Euro Gebrauchtsmartphone hat einen besseren GPS-Empfang! Würde ich das Ding nochmal kaufen, ich würde einfach die billgste Version nehmen. Weder dass das WLAN soviel bringt, noch das GPS. Sinnvolles Mapping geht zumindest bei meinem nur im Bootsmodus über das GPS des Handies.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von der schlechten GPS Qualität.


----------



## Celtic23 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke Fischbär.

Bezüglich des GPS (welches ja nicht gerade der Knaller sein soll), kann dies durch ein Update verbessert werden oder es ein Hardwareproblem? 
Die Frage die ich mir jetzt stelle, kaufen oder warten auf ein besseres Gerät (bezüglich des GPS). Würde schon gerne Tiefenkarten erstellen können. 

Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Teils teils. Erstes Problem: Mapping beginnt zu früh obwohl GPS noch nicht richtig gelockt ist. Das ist ein Softwareproblem. Dass das Gps schlecht aufschaltet und nicht sonderlich genau ist, ist ein Hardwareproblem. Leider hat es seit dem Release der neuen Deeper 3.0 kaum noch App Updates oder sonstiges gegeben. Auch der Service antwortet nicht mehr zuverlässig. War vorher besser. Ich vermute dass sie überlastet sind, es wirtschaftliche bzw. personelle Probleme gibt oder mit haufenweise Retouren Ärger haben. Die Mapping Funktion ist immer noch "beta". rofl
Allerdings geht das Mapping vom Ufer eh nur für sehr kleine Gewässer. Ich muss ja zwangsweise in letzter Zeit immer meinen Madbite nehmen, der zeigt nur am und zeichnet gar nicht auf. Bin damit aber auch völlig zufrieden. Die Map wird dann im Kopf erstellt


----------



## welsstipper (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Moin Leute,  ich interessiere mich schon länger für den deeper leider hat kein Fachgeschäft hier in der nähe eines. Und wenn man danach fragt kommt nur lass Blogs die Finger von dem teil ist genauso ein Schrott wie dieses gelbe Osterei ... 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob man auch zuverlässig Kraut etc erkennen kann da die meisten Baggerseenicht hier stark verkrautet sind. Boote sind verboten einzig futterboot es sind noch erlaubt aber nicht gerne gesehen...


----------



## fischbär (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Völlig absurde Aussage imho. "Die böse Technik".
Man kann Kraut zuverlässig sehen. Man kann aber nicht notwendigerweise immer Kleinfischschwärme von Kraut unterscheiden. Und man kann nicht notwendigerweise durch das Kraut bis zum Boden schauen. Wenn es höher als sagen wir mal einen Meter ist, kann es sein, dass man den Boden nicht mehr sieht.
Falls Dir das Speichern der Daten egal ist, schau mal durch die Threads, ich habe mal einen Review zum Madbite FX3000 geschrieben. Ist für mich eher der immer-dabei-Fischfinder. Was Kraut angeht ähnlich wie Deeper.


----------



## fischbär (6. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Nach 3 Monaten oder so (irgendwann habe ich aufgehört zu zählen) habe ich endlich meinen Deeper wieder. Sie waren so nett, einen neuen zu schicken. Was soll ich sagen, dass GPS ist genauso ******* wie vorher. Es zeigt die Position des Deeper konstant 500 m von der Position des Handys an und die GPS-Qualität war gestern nie hoch genug, das Tracking zu starten. Also völlig für den Eimer. Und GPS war da, sonst hätte das Handy schließlich auch nichts gefunden. Zum Kotzen. Und das bei dem Preis :e:e:e


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Und hier ein Bild zum Beleg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Zeug im Wasser sind übrigens keine Fische sondern Schwebstoffe. Ist normal um die Zeit.


----------



## nigolo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hab mir auch einen Deeper Pro + bestellt und konnte bei meinem ersten Test ein genaues GPS Signal feststellen. Das Signal hat zwar am Anfang etwas gebraucht bis es gefunden wurde, doch dann wurde alles sehr genau aufgezeichnet. Habe beim Test den 90 Hz und Landgesetützten GPS Modus in der APK eingestellt. Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ja, genau wie bei mir. Manchmal geht es, manchmal nicht. Ist nicht so, dass es nie geht. Es ist nur nicht sonderlich zuverlässig.


----------



## Saarsprung (16. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Schon wer das neue Update der Deeper app fürs Iphone getestet?


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Oh, da kann ich dann meine Spots der Cloud schenken, wie großzügig!


----------



## necropolis (23. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Schon wer das neue Update der Deeper app fürs Iphone getestet?


Ja ich.
Leider ist das so, daß die via Google bzw Facebook hochgeladenen Karten buggy sind.
Die Aufzeichnungen auf dem Iphone stimmen nicht mit den hochgeladenen überein(Tiefen).
Außerdem werden Tiefen auch im Uferbereich gezeigt...|gr:


----------



## Saarsprung (24. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

War heute nach dem Update das erste mal wieder am Wasser.

Jetzt findet Deeper kein GPS mehr:c, sonst noch we festgestellt?
Iphone 7, Deeper pro+

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (29. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Bei mir ist es mal so mal so. Manche Tage gehen, andere eher nicht. Manchmal braucht er 10 Minuten im Wasser, bis er endlich aufschaltet.


----------



## Saarsprung (29. März 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Jow, war die Tage wieder am Wasser, war so ein Testtag.. Welches Heringsblei an welcher Rute, für meinen Heringstrip in 2 Wochen.. hatte auch den Deeper mit ans Wasser genommen, wollte nochmal testen bevor ich den Support anfunke.. auf einmal ging er wieder..




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon72 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Bekomme ich irgendwie die GPS Koordinaten angezeigt, wo die Kugel momentan im Wasser liegt?
Habe den pro+


----------



## alexlwe (11. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das GPS wurde bei mir, beim letzten Versuch am Sonntag, auch nicht gefunden. Meine Position wurde auf der Karte angezeigt, die Position des Deeper aber nicht.
 Muss hier evtl. irgendwas eingestellt werden?
 Letzte Saison lief alles wie gewünscht, GPS Position des Deeper und Aufzeichnung der Gewässertiefe war alles da..


----------



## Saarsprung (11. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

War jetzt noch paar mal mit am Wasser, dauert doch manchmal länger..

Mal gings nach Neustart vom Iphone, mal hats einfach nur gedauert, inzwischen findet er schneller GPS..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (11. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

.... update, eben ging mal wieder nichts:r
Nervt so langsam...
Hab mal wieder ein Ticket beim Support aufgemacht, mal sehen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (11. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Da kann man rumbasteln wie man will. Auch der Support wird da nichts richten. Das ist das ganz normale Verhalten des Pro+. Selbst der neue direkt von Fridaylabs zeigt ja genau dieses Verhalten und der alte wurde als "nicht defekt" eingestuft. Wir sind am Sack.


----------



## Gordon72 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Naja, ich möchte den Deeper pro+ an mein Futterboot montieren. Auf den See rausfahren, füttern und die Stelle wieder mit dem Deeper finden über GPS-Koordinaten. 
Sollte technisch funktionieren. Zumindest auf 2-3 Meter genau.
Aber hierzu benötige ich halt die GPS-KOORDINATEN. 
Kann ich die GPS-KOORDINATEN irgendwie auslesen?


----------



## BlueFox (17. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hi, also ich hatte den Deeper zum testen. Ich habe ihn in zwei Vereinsteichen im März getestet und er ging ohne Probleme. Danach konnte ich die Daten exportieren und mir mit Reefmaster eine Gewässerkarte erstellen.

Die Daten selbst kann man zu Google Drive exportieren und dann herunterladen und in Reefmaster einlesen. Irgendwo im Netz hatte ich eine Anleitung gefunden. 

Im großen und ganzen hatte ich auch vieles negatives gelesen, aber war dann doch überrascht. Fische konnte man in dieser Jahreszeit auch über dem Grund erkennen. Ich habe mich aber entschieden ihn nicht weiter zu nutzen, da es mir für den Einsatz im Vereinsteich zuviel Technik ist. Im Rhein hätte ich ihn auch testen können, aber das ist mir mit der Strömung etc zu mühselig.


----------



## Kiesbank (21. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mittlerweile gibts endlich das Feature über Maps.deepersonar.com 

The scanned bathymetric history data can be exported through our new web platform that will show you all of your bathymetric data which was scanned under your account in Deeper application. They are automatically uploaded in our web servers, which can be easily accessed by going to*http://maps.deepersonar.com. You just have log there using your Deeper app. username and password after what the system displays all the scanned bathymetric data on the real map as well as allows you to download those data in CSV format. Please note that you are only able to see your data and not any other users'. Furthermore, your data is not shared with anyone else and it is well protected on our database

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steffen S. (27. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Friends,

zu dem Thema hätte ich doch mal eine Frage.
Ich habe mir auch einen pro + zugelegt. Erste Tests zeigten das ohne die bereits angesprochenen Probleme funktioniert. Doch das soll nicht das Thema sein.

Vielmehr hätte ich eine Frage zur Verwendung des Deepers.

1.Wird oder könnte Deeper, der an einer Rute Verwendung, findet als fangfertige Angel ausgelegt werden? Vorrausgesetzt alle in diesem Bundesland gültigen Vorgaben sind erfüllt. ( Fischereischein etc.) ?
2 Ruten erlaubt, Deeper wird als 3 Rute gewertet?
Hier interessiert mich besonders Brandenburg.

2. Anderes Bundesland, hier Sachsen, Fischereinschein des Landes Brandenburg, sonst nur Dokumente des DAV Brandenburg, oder komplett ohne Dokumente.
Auto, eine Rute mit dem Deeper, keine weiteren angeltechnisch relevanten Sachen mit dabei.. Erlaubt, geduldet oder lass dich lieber nicht erwischen?

Ich würde auf diese Fragen aus dem Stehgreif mit "kein Problem, ist erlaubt" antworten, da ja hier kein aktiver Fischfang betrieben wird.

Eure Meinungen sind gefragt.

mfG
Steffen


----------



## JottU (27. April 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

In Brandenburg gelten als fangfähig ja nur beköderte Ruten. Eine Rute mit z.B. Pose und *blankem Haken wird nicht als fangfähig eingestuft. Eine mit wobbler etc., selbst in der Rutentasche verpackt, dagegen schon.#q
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Deeper an der Angel kein Problem, solang den keiner als Köder befindet.:m*


----------



## Patrick82 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hab mir gestern auch einen gegönnt, ihn heute am Wasser ausprobiert und bin echt zufrieden. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Echolot Gebiet bin habe ich allerdings noch ein wenig mit der Deutung der Daten zu kämpfen. Eine richtige Sichel habe ich jedenfalls den ganzen Tag nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Fürs loten und ausmachen von Löchern etc. ist es allerdings top.


----------



## Saarsprung (15. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wir sind am Sack.



Hi,

Was gibts bei dir neues? Habe gestern ne Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen, mir wird wohl ein neues Gerät zugeschickt..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## fischbär (15. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Habe das Ding getauscht bekommen, mal tut es, mal nicht. Sehr, sehr unzuverlässig. Kein Vergleich mit auch nur dem billigsten Handy-GPS. Meist nehme ich den Deeper gar nicht mehr, sondern das Madbite Sonar. Das ist wasserfest und braucht kein Handy, tageslichttauglich und hat eine größere Reichweite.


----------



## Nalguer (26. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mir einen gebrauchten pro plus bei ebay geschossen und bin jetzt gerade das erste mal am Wasser und wollte den deeper voller Vorfreude testen.
Aber leider nicht so erfolgreich die geplant. Die Verbindung wird hergestellt, ich sehe die Temperatur und  auch das gps Signal wird akkurat auf der Karte dargestellt. Nur ich bekomme keine Anzeige, es heisst immer zu flach oder zu tief. Der Teich ist 2-4m tief, das sollte also nicht das Problem sein. Gestestet über ios und Android, also liegt wohl am deeper...

Ist das vielleicht ein bekanntes Problem oder ist meiner einfach nur schrott? 
Gibt es evtl. Die Möglichkeit den deeper zu reseten oder habt ihr vielleicht einen anderen tipp für mich?


----------



## Cynastorix (26. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Moin,
ich denke mal der Teich ist recht klein. Falls ja versuch mal den anderen Sendekegel. Ich hatte schonmal ein ähnliches Problem in einer schmalen Wehranlage. Ich denke der Deeper kam nicht mit der Rückstrahlung der Wände zurecht.


----------



## Nalguer (26. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

An Einstellungen hab ich natürlich auch schon alles durch probiert. So klein ist der Forellenpuff hier auch nicht, ca. 40 angelplätze.


----------



## fischbär (26. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

wenn du mit der hohen Frequenz keine Anzeige bekommst ist er im Eimer. Die geht ab 40 cm Tiefe oder so. die niedrige ab ca 1 m.


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Probier mal ob das wird und berichte. Der Deeper hat aus meiner Sicht einen Nachteil, dass er über kurz oder lang ein Wegwerfartikel ist. 
Wenn er nicht funktioniert solltest du ihn also zurückschicken- wenn er in der Auktion als funktionierend beschrieben wird kannst du das, auch bei Privatpersonen.


----------



## Nalguer (26. August 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Alles noch einmal gerade ausprobiert, aber immer zu flach oder zu tief. Keine Chance.
Habe eh einen Monat Rückgaberecht und das Ding geht Montag gleich zurück. Besten dank für eure tipps!!


----------



## Augeneiweiss (12. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende ist endlich mein deeper pro + geliefert worden.
Bin mit dem Teil auch schnurstracks an meinen Vereinssee gefahren, um es auszuprobieren. Bei mir funktioniert bis jetzt alles tadellos. Guter erster Eindruck!
Ich habe allerdings noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe hier Antworten von Euch zu bekommen.
Sobald ich die App starte, auch wenn ich nicht mit dem deeper verbunden bin, zB. um irgendetwas nachzuschauen, schaltet sich immer automatisch Bluetooth und das GPS ein. Ist das normal? bzw. gibt es einen von mir übersehenen Menüpunkt, um das automatische Bluetooth/GPS -starten auszuschalten?
Der nächste Punkt ist, wenn ich eine Tiefekarte erstellt habe, kann ich diese nur in der Cloud(Lakebook) einsehen?

Mein Vereinsssee ist jetzt nicht der Größte, aber zu groß, um Ihn in einer Sitzung vom Ufer aus zu mappen. Schafft es die App nicht, die bereits gesammelten GPS Daten vom Vortag, oder vom Vormittag(App geschlossen, um Akku zu sparen und nachmitags weitergemappt) in der Cloud zusammenzufassen??? Heisst das ich kann mir eine gesamte Tiefenkarte nur ansehen, wenn ich ich alles in einer Sitzung mappe?

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Augeneiweiss schrieb:


> Sobald ich die App starte, auch wenn ich nicht mit dem deeper verbunden bin, zB. um irgendetwas nachzuschauen, schaltet sich immer automatisch Bluetooth und das GPS ein. Ist das normal? bzw. gibt es einen von mir übersehenen Menüpunkt, um das automatische Bluetooth/GPS -starten auszuschalten?


Damit der Deeper komplett funktioniert muss dieser mit deinem Handy via Bluetooth gekoppelt werden. Und die GPS Daten werden eben auch für einige Funktionen - wie das aufzeichnen der Karte - benötigt.

Demnach ist es vollkommen normal das sich Bluetooth und GPS einstellen. Ohne kann der Deeper und das Programm nicht arbeiten.


----------



## fischbär (13. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Der pro+ funktioniert aber per Wlan nicht bt! Ich glaube mappen über getrennte Sessions geht schlecht oder gar nicht.


----------



## Augeneiweiss (13. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Der pro+ funktioniert aber per Wlan nicht bt!
> 
> Genau deshalb wundere ich mich ja...
> 
> Ich glaube mappen über getrennte Sessions geht schlecht oder gar nicht.


Das ist ja mies#d


----------



## Loewe14 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo.
Womit ladet ihr euren Deeper. Es ist ja nur ein USB Kabel dabei. Im Handbuch steht man soll nur Ladegeräte nehmen die mit den Werten auf dem Deeper übereinstimmen. Auf dem Deeper steht 5V max 450ma.
Das Ladegerät von meinem Handy lädt aber mit 1500mA und eins von nem älteren Handy mit 700mA.
Bleibt also nur die USB Buchse vom Laptop von der ich aber den Ladestrom nicht kenne aber laut Google ist das weniger als 450mA.
Würde gern mal wissen wie Ihr das macht?


----------



## Saarsprung (24. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Oops,
Da habe ich noch gar nicht nach geschaut..
Ich nutze den Adapter vom iPhone.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Dieter02 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

ich lade den deeper sowohl über die Fritzbox (USB Anschluss) und auch im Auto an meiner USB Buchse.
Normalerweise geben USB Anschlüsse am Computer soweit ich weiss max 500ma ab.


----------



## fischbär (24. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Dad bedeutet nur Minimum. Wenn der Anschluß mehr kann, umso besser. Nur weniger halt nicht.


----------



## Loewe14 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hm ok...Aber draufstehen tut max 450A aber wenn ihr den auch einfach mit Handyladegerät ladet und da nichts passiert dann kann das ja nicht so schlimm sein. Aber wenn man von sich entzünden Akkus bei einiger Handys so hört dann kommt einem sowas bei dem Thema in den Kopf


----------



## fischbär (25. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Die Angabe des Stroms auf dem Ladegerät heißt nur bis zu welchem Strom das die ca 5V USB Spezifikation einhält. Das Ladegerät stellt nur eine geregelte Spannung bereit, der Ladestrom wird vom LadeIC im Deeper geregelt. Wenn da was brennt liegt es sicher nicht am Ladegerät!


----------



## Loewe14 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ok. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.

Einmal aufgeladen hab ich ihn ja jetzt und nun heißt es erstmal ausprobieren


----------



## Loewe14 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Im Hallo.
Ich war heute das erste mal am Wasser um den Deeper Smart pro auszuprobieren.
Also bin erstmal sehr zufrieden.
Hab ihn erstmal an meiner 80g Spinrute montiert und in der Wurfweite die ich damit schaffe ( vllt so 40 - 50m) hat das Signal super funktioniert, er wird vom Smartphone auch sehr schnell erkannt.
Die App ist eigentlich auch gut aufgebaut und man kann die wichtigsten Sonarfunktionen sehr einfach einstellen.
Das Gewässer war max. 3,5m tief und hätte in den Bereichen wo ich war nur eine markante Stelle, eine Kante von 1,0m auf 3,5m die man sehr gut und genau ausmachen konnte.
Habe es mit und ohne Fischsymbole versucht, muss aber sagen das ich vieles nicht als Fisch gedeutet hätte wo der Deeper Fischsymbole zeigt. Könnt ja mal auf den Bilder gucken was ihr meint ob die anzeigen passen können, so ein bisschen was vom Sonarzeichen sieht man ja hinter den Fischsymbolen.


----------



## fischbär (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Sieht gut aus. Das sind schon Fische. Frage halt, wie groß.


----------



## viktanna (7. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich möchte schon seit längerem Deeper Smart Pro+ zulägen. Nur dazu endgültig  entschließen kann ich mich nicht. In erste Linie ist der Preis und zweitens Zuverlässigkeit des Gerätes. Den ich habe schon mal in die Sch......e gegriffen vor paar Jahren habe ich Humminbird SmartCast 25e gekauft, es war pure Enttäuschung. Über Deeper habe ich überall nur gute Bewertungen gelesen und dass der Deeper das beste Gerät für den Uferangler sein soll  was zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt.
Nur hier lese ich genau das Gegenteil von dem was die Zeitschriften schreiben.
Ich habe die Tage diesen Testberrich gelesen:
https://www.fischfindertest.de/echo...ein-jahr-im-test-euphorie-oder-ernuechterung/
Und zwar möchte ich auf den Bereich EINHOLGESCHWINDIGKEIT aufmergsam machen. Villeich löst das einige Probleme bezüglich GPS Position, korrekte tiefen Anzeige usw.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn paar Leute es probieren würden und hier berichten würden ob es sich verbessert hat oder die Problemen weiter hin bestehen.


----------



## jkc (7. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



viktanna schrieb:


> .
> Ich habe die Tage diesen Testberrich gelesen...



Hi, mutmaßlich handelt es sich bei der verlinkten "Test"-Seite um eine affiliate-Seite die über den Link zu Amazon Geld verdient. Ich denke nicht, dass dort reale Testergebnisse zu erwarten sind.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## viktanna (7. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mutmaßlich handelt es sich bei der verlinkten "Test"-Seite um eine affiliate-Seite die über den Link zu Amazon Geld verdient. Ich denke nicht, dass dort reale Testergebnisse zu erwarten sind.#6
> 
> Grüße JK


Will ich nicht bestreiten. 
Daher können die Boardis die das Teil haben  schnell herausfinden, ob es vielleich doch an der Einholgeschwindigkeit liegt. 
Kann sein, dass beim zu langsamer/zu schnelle Führung falsche Daten übermittelt werden. 
Und das kann man nur am Wasser herausfinden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feuer110 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

na hab mir jetzt alles Durchgelesen  was  es so an Dieper sah  nur giebt es nen  Vergleich  -Dieper - Laurence  die haben auch nen Ufergerät   oder nen umgebautes  bootsecheo ala laurenze 5   denn Deeper alg . find ich zu teuer  da eigentlich nur funkgeber und software .


----------



## fischbär (7. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Nein, das Problem ist nicht die Einholgeschwindigkeit und die Seite ist unseriös. Aber es kommt immer drauf an. Manche haben mehr Glück andere weniger mit ihrer unit und ihrem Angelplatz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Gut das es das Angelboard gibt. 

Habe den deeper pro+ am Donnerstag geschenkt bekommen 
und am Montag zurück gesendet. #6


----------



## fischbär (9. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Kein Glück gehabt?


----------



## Rheinangler53111 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe den Deeper pro+ jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten am Rhein im Einsatz.
Einholen am Rhein geht überhaupt nicht, da verliert man das Wlan Signal und es dauert lange, bis er sich neu verbindet. 
Ich lasse ihn daher nur treiben, Reichweite gemessen ca. 70m. 
Wenn es bedeckt ist, braucht die App sehr lange, um GPS zu finden, das nervt, teilweise über 5min.
Positiv ist, man erkennt super die Struktur und auch Fische. 
Um Spots zu finden, ist er super.


----------



## viktanna (9. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Also es ist doch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Schade, habe mir von dem Gerät in dieser Preisklasse mehr erhofft. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Rheinangler53111 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Deeper pro+ jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten am Rhein im Einsatz.
> Einholen am Rhein geht überhaupt nicht, da verliert man das Wlan Signal und es dauert lange, bis er sich neu verbindet.
> Ich lasse ihn daher nur treiben, Reichweite gemessen ca. 70m.
> Wenn es bedeckt ist, braucht die App sehr lange, um GPS zu finden, das nervt, teilweise über 5min.
> ...



Herzlich willkommen an "Board" - das ist ja mal ein konstruktiver und fundierter Einstieg.
Klasse.


----------



## fischbär (10. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Naja, das Echolot ist schon ok. Probleme macht das GPS. Bin gerade auf dem Weg nach USA, wenn ich da wo angeln will, habe ich 0 Ahnung vom Gewässer, da ist so ein Ding schon gut...


----------



## Cargocem (11. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo, hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem deeper lakebook gemacht? Hat es schon jemand geschafft 3d Karten zu erstellen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wenschiii (13. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Servus,
habe leider selber festgestellt dass der "landgestütze GPS Sonarmodus", wirklich teilweise seeeeeeeehr ungenau ist.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen wie die Aufnahme vom Boot aus ist?
Wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe, benutzt der Deeper beim Bootsmodus ja, das GPS des Handys, sollte somit doch ein wenig genauer sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Sind mit mir aktuell 3 Leute, und wir wollen demnächst eine Karte unseres 30ha Sees mit dem Boot erstellen, jeder fährt einen Teilbereich ab und zum Schluss setzen wir die gesammelten Daten mithilfe von dem Programm Reefmaster zu einer gesamten Karte zusammen. Wenn jetzt aber der deeper im Bootsmodus auch so schlecht arbeitet, wirds wohl nen reinfall...

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Cargocem (13. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Wenschiii schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe leider selber festgestellt dass der "landgestütze GPS Sonarmodus", wirklich teilweise seeeeeeeehr ungenau ist.
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen wie die Aufnahme vom Boot aus ist?
> ...


Im Bootsmodus hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit fehlerhaften GPS Koordinaten. Bei Ausfahrten mit dem Futterboot kam es bei mir insgesamt 3 Mal vor.
Wieso baut ihr die Karten mit Reefmaster zusammen? Wieso nicht einfach Lakebook?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Balaton66 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich kann es bis jetzt auch bei mir bestätigen, das GPS in Verbindung mit den IPHONE 4S stimmt genau. Mich würde es auch interessieren wie man hier die einzelnen aufgenommen Daten zusammen auf eine Karte fügt. Vielleicht kann man hier ein bisschen mehr darauf eingehen. Die Aufnahme zeigen den Balaton in Ungarn.


----------



## Wenschiii (14. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hey Cargocem,
zu deiner Frage, wieso wir Reefmaster nutzen werden.
Ich habe bisher noch keine möglichkeit gefunden die Daten der Kollegen in "MEIN" Lakebook zu laden. 
Ausserdem kann ich mit Reefmaster ein schönes 3D Modell der unterwasserlandschaft erstellen, auch das ist leider mit dem Lakebook nicht möglich.
Desweiteren kann ich beim Reefmaster einzelne Messpunkte wieder entfernen (wenn z.B das GPS vom Deeper wieder spinnt, und auf einmal mitten auf der Wiese eine Tiefe von 5m erkannt wird.)

Soo genau kenn ich mich leider mit dem Lakebook nicht aus,#c sollte das zusammenfügen mehrerer Datensätze aus unterschiedlichen Deepern funktionieren, wäre es cool wenn du mich schnell aufklärst


----------



## Wenschiii (14. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

@Balaton:

Kuck dir mal folgenden Link an. Dabei wird beschrieben wie du die Karte mit Reefmaster erstellst.

Bei dem Punkt man soll die Sl2 Dateien laden, wählst du einfach die .csv Dateien aus, die du vorher vom Lakebook gedownloaded hast.

Funktioniert eigentlich echt einfach, und klappt hervorragend.


----------



## Cargocem (14. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

@wenschii . Ich habe vorher ein Standard Deeper model besessen und bin später zum pro+ gekommen. Die Daten beider Modelle habe ich auf das selbe Konto hochgeladen. Wenn du und deine Kumpels ein gemeinsames Konto nutzen würdet hätte jeder von euch alle Daten griffbereit.

In ein Anderen Forum habe ich gehört das es auch bei Lakebook möglich ist 3d Karten zu erstellen wenn die gesammelten Daten dazu ausreichen. Leider habe ich damit noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Ich werde das mit Reefmaster, wenn ich Zeit habe ausprobieren.

Worauf sollte ich achten wenn ich eine Gewässerkarte in 3d Ansicht erstellen möchte?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marvi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Danke für diese Gegenüberstellungen und Infos! Ich bin noch nicht so versiert auf dem Gebiet und für jedes Thema hier dankbar


----------



## Wenschiii (14. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

@Cargo: Okay gemeinsames Konto wäre theoretisch eine Option. Das mit der 3D ansicht hab ich auch mal gelesen, finde aber ehrlich gesagt keine Möglichkeit diese im Lakebook zu erstellen.

Werde aber wahrscheinlich bei dem Reefmaster bleiben. Wenn ich die Datensätze habe, ist das eine Arbeit auf 5-15minuten eine vernünftige Karte und ein 3D modell zu erstellen.
Ausserdem wie gesagt kann ich dann einzelne fehlerhafte Gps Markierungen wieder löschen. Will nicht dass die Karte an den Gewässerrändern dann so unübersichtlich und ungenau wird.

Ausserdem hätte ich voll Bock nach erstellen der 3D-Ansicht ein Modell des Sees mit dem 3DDrucker auszudrucken 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## fischbär (15. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Bootsmodus ist super genau. Hängt nur vom Handy ab


----------



## Balaton66 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ja dass stimmt, der Bootsmodus ist super genau. Ich teste mein neues Gerät seit vier Tagen und habe noch keine Abweichungen feststellen können. Auch die Aufzeichnung vom Grund und Fischen ist auch sehr schön, wenn man überlegt wie kompakt und handlich der Deeper ist. Der Deeper ist für den Balaton genau richtig, der See ist sehr flach. Die tiefste Stelle in meiner Gegend beträgt gerade mal 3,5 m, daher wird der Deeper in seiner Leistung gar nicht gefordert. Ich würde dieses Gerät wieder kaufen :vik:

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich die Echodaten vom IPHONE auf mein IPad übertragen kann, damit ich zuhause in Ruhe die Daten nochmal anschauen kann.


----------



## fischbär (26. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

War heute 45 min mit dem Deeper am See. Ringsherum freier Himmel. Kein stabiler GPS Kontakt. 
Sonst war es aber recht aufschlussreich. Nur das GPS ist halt Müll.


----------



## Balaton66 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Bei mir funktioniert das GPS auf den IPhone super, nur auf den IPad habe ich keine Chance. Egal welches Wetter.


----------



## fischbär (26. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das vom Deeper oder das im Gerät? Wie kann es sein, dass sich das unterscheidet?


----------



## der_ami (30. November 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

super Infos, vielen Dank!


----------



## Balaton66 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das vom Deeper oder das im Gerät? Wie kann es sein, dass sich das unterscheidet?



Hi Fischbär, 
ich denke es liegt am IOS Betriebssystem, ich habe mir jetzt ein neues 6" Tablet für einen Sack Reis in China geholt. Ich muss sagen der Deeper läuft auf  Android am besten, da kann ich die Daten vom Depper exportieren und importieren. Diese Verschiebung der Daten hast du bei iOS nicht. Diese Funktion fehlt bei dieser IOS App völlig. Auch die Seekarte von  maps.deepersonar.com funktioniert nur auf den Android.


----------



## fischbär (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Also das Endgerät hat nur Einfluss auf die App, nicht das GPS. Gestern war ich mal wieder, leider furchtbar. Er hat das GPS zwar sofort gefunden, aber die Position völlig versetzt angezeigt. GPS im Handy war dagegen akkurat. Seht selbst im Bild...
Das hat dann später auch noch die vorhandene Karte weiter nördlich versaut. Geworfen habe ich den Deeper in den kleinen Hafen.
Man bedenke, dass mein Deeper direkt ein Ersatz von Fridaylabs, dem Hersteller, ist. Also nicht nur ein spontaner Fehler etc.
Was auch richtig ******* war gestern, dass er mehrmals den Boden im Flachwasser und in der Luft verloren hat und 60m Tiefe angezeigt hat, was die Anzeige versaut. Man kann die nämlich nicht manuell skalieren. Nächstes mal wieder Chinafishfinder...


----------



## Balaton66 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich benutze ausschließlich nur den Bootsmodus beim Deeper und da ist alles ok wenn ich mit dem Boot auf den See fahre. Werfen du ich den Deeper nicht.
Hast du schon mal den Bootsmodus vom Land beim werfen ausprobiert?


----------



## fischbär (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Naja, das geht natürlich nicht, mein Handy bewegt sich ja nicht. Müsste ich hinterher schmeißen.


----------



## Balaton66 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Naja, das geht natürlich nicht, mein Handy bewegt sich ja nicht. Müsste ich hinterher schmeißen.



Wie meinst du es "Handy bewegt sich nicht" ? 
Du musst doch nicht beim Bootsmodus das Handy hinterher schmeißen, die Wifi Verbindung überträgt die Daten auch auf größere Entfernung, ich ziehe den Deeper 6 m hinter den Boot her und habe bei Wellengang eine super Verbindung. 
Der Deeper sendet die GPS Daten auf dein Handy, also ist dann egal wo du dein Handy liegen hast.


----------



## fischbär (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Nene, das ist der landgestützte Modus. Im Bootsmodus nimmt der Deeper die GPS Daten des Telefons. Ist ein Überbleibsel des alten Deepers ohne GPS. Der Bootsmodus geht nämlich mit allen Modellen.


----------



## Balaton66 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nene, das ist der landgestützte Modus. Im Bootsmodus nimmt der Deeper die GPS Daten des Telefons. Ist ein Überbleibsel des alten Deepers ohne GPS. Der Bootsmodus geht nämlich mit allen Modellen.



Bist du dir sicher was den Bootsmodus angeht, ich ziehe ja den Deeper 5-6 m hinter meinem Boot her. Das Handy oder Tablet befindet sich im Boot und jetzt kommt es was ich dann nicht verstehe warum bei meinen Aufzeichnungen auf den Kartenplotter der ja über GPS geht die Fahrrinne von der Hafeneinfahrt erst angezeigt wird wenn der Deeper den Bereich erfasst.
Wenn ich die geplottert Seekarte ohne Deeper benutze, dann wird das GPS vom Handy seinen Standort angezeigt.


----------



## morjatschok (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Balaton66 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher was den Bootsmodus angeht, ich ziehe ja den Deeper 5-6 m hinter meinem Boot her. Das Handy oder Tablet befindet sich im Boot und jetzt kommt es was ich dann nicht verstehe warum bei meinen Aufzeichnungen auf den Kartenplotter der ja über GPS geht die Fahrrinne von der Hafeneinfahrt erst angezeigt wird wenn der Deeper den Bereich erfasst.
> Wenn ich die geplottert Seekarte ohne Deeper benutze, dann wird das GPS vom Handy seinen Standort angezeigt.


Deeper Smart Sonar gibt Ihnen die Möglichkeit Karten mit Tiefenlinien Ihrer bevorzugten Angelplätze zu erstellen. Wenn Sie das Gerät im Bootmodus bedienen, verbindet sich Deeper automatisch mit dem GPS Ihres Smartphones oder Tablets und erstellt zugeschnittene, Echzeit-, bathymetrische Karten und projeziert diese unmittelbar auf Ihren Bildschirm. Um den Bootmodus nutzen zu können, muss sich Deeper in unmittelbarer Nähe Ihres Smartphones oder Tablets befinden, da GPS auf diesen Geräten installiert ist, nicht auf Deeper. Die Karten können gespeichert und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mithilfe der Verlaufsfunktion aufgerufen werden.




Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hackentoni (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

moin moin gibt's noch aktuelle Erfahrungsberichte wie man den Deeper  im  Fluss Rhein oder Elbe sinnvoll einsetzt? Ich dachte dabei nicht daran das Teil weit in den Hauptstrom raus zu schleudern, sondern zwischen den Buhnen nach Löchern bzw Fischen in den Löchern zu suchen. Macht das Sinn? Kann man mit den Einstellungsoptionen Verzerrungen ausgleichen?


----------



## fischbär (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Klar. Reinwerfen, treiben lassen. Löcher sind aber immer hinterm Buhnenkopf. Gegen Strömung einholen geht schlecht, Reichweite ca 50 m.
Wenn Du nicht auf die Mappingfunktion aus bist, geht es recht gut.


----------



## Flyfishingneuling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen RC-Boot damit ich den Deeper pro +
dort befestigen kann um im See umherfahren und eine Tiefenkarte zu
erstellen. Habt Ihr ein Tipp was für ein ferngesteuertes Boot da
am besten in Frage kommt?

Grüße Michael


----------



## fischbär (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich habe mir eines mit normaler 2.4 Ghz Funke und brushed Regler aus einem alten Spielzeugboot selbst gebaut. Der Knackpunkt ist nämlich schnell die Reichweite.


----------



## Flyfishingneuling (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mim Bauen ist bei mir nicht weit her.  .
Von der Reichweite da reicht mir 80Meter locker.
Das einzige was ein Muss ist ist das das Boot bzw. die Fernbedienung
einen Akkuladezustand haben soll. Denn nicht dass auf einmal das Boot
im See schwimmt und ich hineinspringen muß


----------



## fischbär (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Das merkst Du am Speed. Schau mal bei Ebay ob es da vernünftige Spielzeugboote gibt...


----------



## Inni (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hi,
nutzt ihr die "Deeper Smartphone Halterung"? Hät das beim Auswerfen?


----------



## fischbär (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Nein. Wasserdichte Umhängetasche finde ich praktisch.


----------



## christophs (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit portablen Echoloten von Lucky? https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01CJRF952/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2WB2RQT5NCZCR&colid=35ZE1ICD5U64K&psc=0


----------



## Cargocem (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nein. Wasserdichte Umhängetasche finde ich praktisch.


Ich habe mir eine Handyhalterung von Action an ein Stormpole gebaut. So kann ich das Handy hoch aufstellen und hab die Hände frei.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Lucky: ja. In krautfreihem Gewässer kann man mit denen ab ca 1.2m die Tiefe und Temperatur ausloten. Fische und Kraut werden nicht zuverlässig / falsch dargestellt. An sich ganz praktisch wenn man nix anderes hat und gute Reichweite.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute könnt ihr mir sagen was die grüne Linie ist über dem Boden?  Ich werde aus der Gebrauchsanweisung nicht so richtig schlau. Was ich sagen kann , das es definitiv kein Kraut ist.


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Vermutlich hast du siltigen Boden. Der wird falsch als Kraut erkannt. Gibt's auch andersrum. Dichtes Kraut was als Boden erkannt wird. Ich verwende immer nur die "Tag" Color map und interpretiere selbst. Auf die Automatik ist kein Verlass. Zu wenig Information.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich tendiere auch zu laub oder weichen Boden.  Wenn harter Boden da wäre,  wäre dann die grüne Linie weg? Bzw. Nur leicht zu sehen? Was mir auf anderen Fotos aufgefallen ist, und auch in Videos,  fast immer ist diese grüne Schicht zusehen.


----------



## OSSSSE (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
Ich stehe kurz davor, mir einen Deeper zu kaufen. Ich weiß nur nicht welches Modell es sein soll.

Benutzt werden soll er ausschließlich vom Belly aus und NICHT geworfen. Wichtig ist mir eine Kartenerstellung. Brauche ich auf dem Belly unbedingt den Pro Plus? Oder reicht eine Vorgängerversion für mein Vorhaben aus?

Das Handy wäre ja quasi direkt neben dem Deeper und von dort könnte sich die Software auch das GPS besorgen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Da reicht sogar der ganz alte.


----------



## OSSSSE (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Perfekt. Habe mich jetzt auch durch die ganzen Beiträge hier geschlagen und bin ebenfalls zu dem Entschluss gekommen. Es wird dann wohl der normal Pro.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hmm, " ich will den ja nur vom Boot nutzen" habe ich mir auch so gedacht und wollte mir nur den einfachen kaufen. Zu meinem Glück hat mir ein Kumpel seinen für 2 Monate überlassen, wegen Krankheit.
Hab mir dann doch den Pro+ geholt, da das "nur vom Boot wollen" sich ganz schnell erledigt hatte.|supergri


----------



## OSSSSE (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Hmm, " ich will den ja nur vom Boot nutzen" habe ich mir auch so gedacht und wollte mir nur den einfachen kaufen. Zu meinem Glück hat mir ein Kumpel seinen für 2 Monate überlassen, wegen Krankheit.
> Hab mir dann doch den Pro+ geholt, da das "nur vom Boot wollen" sich ganz schnell erledigt hatte.|supergri


Echt? [emoji23] man will doch irgendwann mehr. Das kennt glaube ich jeder. 
Bist du denn zufrieden mit deiner Entscheidung?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Bist du denn zufrieden mit deiner Entscheidung?



Ja, vollauf. #6

Morgen werde ich dann mal die Einstellung zum Eisangeln testen, da werd ich aus der Beschreibung bis jetzt noch nicht richtig schlau. |kopfkrat

Dazu noch Test einer Beauptung die ich persönlich als Quatsch abstemple, angeblich soll man über Eisschicht, ohne aufzuhacken, den Deeper in einem Eimer Wasser nutzen können. Ich glaube nicht dran, aber wer weiß. #c Eimer und Wasser hab ich ja eh bei.


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Eisangelmodus ist prima! Zeigt maximal verstärktes Signal an, also mehr als beim normalen Modus. Man sieht jeden Fisch und den Einhänger am Vorfach. Leider auch zB Plankton und Schwebeteilchen.
Eimer habe ich nie probiert, aber es reicht oft, das Eis nass zu machen und ihn aufzulegen. Hängt von Luftgehalt und der Eisdicke ab, ob es geht. Notfalls Eis an einer Stelle etwas ausdünnen. Ich habe immer ein kleines Gipserbeil für sowas dabei.


----------



## jaunty_irl (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Also der deeper eignet sich relativ gut zum eisangeln, hatte ihn auf 3 touren jeweils 6-8h in betrieb. Die laufzeit ist top trotz kälte. Was ihm aber zu schaffen macht sind eisdecken von über 1m. Da zeigt er dann oft die meldung "wasser zu seicht oder zu tief".
Eventuell kann man abhilfe schaffen indem man grössere löcher bohrt? Ich weiss es nicht.
Ansonsten funktioniert es am besten die schnur direkt am deeper runter zu lassen, so dass man auch sicher den köder auf dem bild hat. 
Am liebsten mag ich die zoom funktion. So kann ich meine köder extrem genau führen/heben und das kann an gewissen tagen alles bedeuten.
Alles in allem cool für jedermann der nur 1-2 mal in der saison eisfischen geht.
Oder für den extremeisangler zum schnell alle löcher ausloten ohne den vex zu schleppen.
Ich würde zum intensiven eisangeln ein vexilar jedesmal dem deeper vorziehen.


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Intensives eisangeln geht natürlich nur damit:

https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/p/603548


----------



## fischbär (3. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Just wie es der Zufall wollte bin ich heute aufs Eis gegangen. Im Foto sieht man einen winzigen Mormyschka Köder mit einer Made. Völlig verrückt! Da konnte mein Madbite nicht ansatzweise mithalten. Dann habe ich mit der App aber Fotos gemacht und die sind jetzt nirgends auf dem Handy zu finden. Weiß jemand wo die gespeichert werden? Auch wenn ich jetzt Fotos mache verschwinden die einfach.


----------



## OSSSSE (12. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Guten Morgen in die Runde. 

Ich bin seit letzter Woche Besitzer eines Deeper Pro. Da ich ihn vor allem auf dem Belly Boot nutzen möchte, stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage: wohin mit meinem Handy? 

Ich möchte es nicht in der Hand behalten, sondern in einer Handyhalterung nutzen wie man sie auch vom Pkw oder Fahrrad kennt.

Kennt ihr da vielleicht gute Modelle? Und wie befestigt ihr die Halterung am Belly? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wörni (24. März 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mit der App aber Fotos gemacht und die sind jetzt nirgends auf dem Handy zu finden. Weiß jemand wo die gespeichert werden? Auch wenn ich jetzt Fotos mache verschwinden die einfach. [/IMG]



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich finde die Fotos auf meinem Android auch nicht


----------



## Delicat (5. April 2018)

*Deeper Fishfinder Bluetooth und Iphone*

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit heute Deeper Pro Besitzer und benötige Hilfe. Stehe vermutlich einfach auf der Leitung... Ich habe das teil komplett aufgeladen, die App auf meinem Iphone6 installiert aber in der App wird immer angezeigt: Deeper ist getrennt. Will wohl heißen, daß es keine Bluetooth Verbindung gibt. Auch bei Bluetooth wird mir der Deeper nicht als gerät angezeigt. was mache ich falsch? 
Hilfe wäre cool.
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Xianeli (5. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Leg den Deeper mal in einen Eimer Wasser und guck dann nach Wi-Fi Verbindungen


----------



## Hegi89 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hast ihn im Wasser gehabt bei dem Versuch? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, muss er dazu im Wasser sein. Da sind 2 Kontakte unten dran, die über das Wasser quasi verbunden werden und erst dann geht er an.


----------



## Delicat (6. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
Wasser war ein guter Tipp - vielen Dank dafür!  Allerdings gibts mit dem Iphone noch ne kleine Stolperfalle: Das Iphone mochte den deeper nicht via Bluetooth - mit Wlan hats dann sofort funktioniert.
Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Hegi89 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Jop, der Pro funktioniert über WLAN-Verbindung, der normale über Bluetooth, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## fischbär (6. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Genau. Beides geht nie.


----------



## JottU (6. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Benützt ihr den Deeper am Stahlvorfach? #c
Nach meinem letzten Besuch im Angelshop bin ich da echt ins grübeln gekommen. Ugly Dug und Co sind da ja teilweise grösser.


----------



## fischbär (7. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Extra Rute, mit no knot und 30 kg Wirbel direkt an dickem Geflecht.


----------



## Flameon96 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Moin zusammen,
ich habe mir letztens auch einen gebrauchten Deeper pro+ gekauft und war schon etwas ernüchtert. Deswegen schreibe ich hier mal meine Punkte rein:
Ich nutze das fire hd7 tablet von Amazon als Bildschirm. 
(1)Generell ist das GPS Signal vom Ufer bei mir eher semi genau (+-5) und manchmal spinnt das Teil echt rum. Zwar steht 300m neben dem See ein Strommasten aber in der Entfernung dürfte der doch keinen Einfluss mehr haben. Auch bei einer dicken Wolkendecke war es sinnlos eine Gewässerkarte erstellen zu wollen.Beobachtet ihr das auch?
(2)Eigentlich wollte ich den deeper vom bellyboot aus nutzen, um mir ne schöne Gewässerkarte zu basteln. Nur ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass mein tablet natürlich kein GPS hat... Aber mit dem Pro+ sollte, das ja auch über den "landgestützten GPS-Modus" funktionieren oder? 
(3)Was mich allerdings nervt: wenn ich vom Ufer aus eine Karte erstellt habe und das App beende und am nächsten Tag weiter machen will, ist mein Teich wieder völlig unerschlossen. Die Session finde ich zwar in der Datenhistorie und man kann ja alle Sessions über das neue Lakebook übereinander legen, aber genau um diese "Master-Karte" geht es ja dann am Ende. Liegt das also vllt an meinem Androidsystem oder gibt es diese Möglichkeit noch nicht?
Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hinweise!


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich denke, dass ich mittlerweile einen Grund für den miesen GPS Empfang gefunden habe: das Teil liegt zu tief im Wasser, daher wird der Horizont stark abgeschattet und Signal bekommt der Deeper nur noch von den wenigen Satelliten direkt drüber. Evtl. würde ein extra "Rettungsring" helfen, der ihn etwas weiter oben hält.
Das mit der Karte ist bei mir genauso. Seit dem Release des Pro+ hört man von der Firma nicht mehr viel. Vorher haben sie die App kontinuiierlich verbessert. Mittlerweile ist es eher so eine verbastelte Lösung mit X Problemen, die nicht behoben werden. Beispielsweise verschluckt die App Fotos komplett. *******, wenn man den dicken Zander damit fotografiert hat.


----------



## Serdo (9. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Meinen Pro+ möchte ich dieses Jahr auch vom Belly aus auf der Ostsee verwenden. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht klar darüber, wie ich ihn idealerweise befestige. Es gibt da ja diesen Schwanenhals, aber den kann man am Belly nicht befestigen, da es keine Bordwand hat. Also würde ich einfach eine Schnur nehmen und das Teil hinterm Belly schleppen. Oder gibt es vielleicht eine bessere Lösung, die ich einfach nur nicht sehe?

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht darüber klar, wie ich mein Handy am Belly gut befestige, damit ich das Echolot im Auge habe, aber nicht ständig das Handy in der Hand halten muss. Hat da jemand schon eine einfache und sinnvolle Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Flameon96 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Ich werde es im Mai auch mal vom Bellyboot versuchen und auch erstmal mit einer Schnur ausprobieren. denke das passt wenn man den Deeper seitlich positioniert.
Dazu gleich ne Frage: Hat jmd schonmal den landgestützten Modus vom Belly ausprobiert? Müsste ja eigentlich funktionieren oder? Mein Tablet hat leider kein eigenes GPS... 
Im Bootsmodus verschwindet die erschlossene bat. Karte dann wohl auch jedesmal oder?


----------



## Flameon96 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Also das mit der Schnur funktioniert ausgezeichnet! Einfach direkt an dem Bellyboot festmachen.
Da mein Fire tablet kein GPS hat, musste ich den Landgestützten Modus wählen anstatt des Bootsmodus (der ist bei mir auch ausgegraut). Funktioniert! Bei meinen letzten 2 sessions hat er sogar die erschlossene Karte wieder angezeigt, sodass ich dort weiter machen konnte wo ich am Vortag noch nicht war  Allerdings wurden im Lakebook die beiden Sessions in unterschiedliche Gruppen eingeteilt...-.- Gibts da ne Möglichkeit Sessions zu verschieben? Die beiden Sessions überschneiden eigentlich sich ziemlich stark, denn ich hatte mal gelesen, dass die Startpunkte keine 300m weit auseinander liegen dürfen oder so...


----------



## xAzraelx (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo.....ich war eben mit dem Deeper pro Plus am MLK und wollte mal ein bisschen ausprobieren.Er verbindet sich,zeigt mir aber nichts mehr an.Bin jetzt zu einer anderen Stelle gefahren und er zeigt nichts an.Habe beide Sendekegel versucht aber nichts geht.Er sagt mir auch wenn er nicht im Wasser ist.
Hat da einer eventuell einen Tip was ich falsch gemacht habe?
Gruß xAzraelx


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



xAzraelx schrieb:


> Hallo.....ich war eben mit dem Deeper pro Plus am MLK und wollte mal ein bisschen ausprobieren.Er verbindet sich,zeigt mir aber nichts mehr an.Bin jetzt zu einer anderen Stelle gefahren und er zeigt nichts an.Habe beide Sendekegel versucht aber nichts geht.Er sagt mir auch wenn er nicht im Wasser ist.
> Hat da einer eventuell einen Tip was ich falsch gemacht habe?
> Gruß xAzraelx


Also die Info ist schon sehr dürftig.  Bildschirm schwarz, oder was heißt zeigt nichts mehr an 

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Serdo schrieb:


> Meinen Pro+ möchte ich dieses Jahr auch vom Belly aus auf der Ostsee verwenden. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht klar darüber, wie ich ihn idealerweise befestige. Es gibt da ja diesen Schwanenhals, aber den kann man am Belly nicht befestigen, da es keine Bordwand hat. Also würde ich einfach eine Schnur nehmen und das Teil hinterm Belly schleppen. Oder gibt es vielleicht eine bessere Lösung, die ich einfach nur nicht sehe?
> 
> Ich bin mir auch noch nicht darüber klar, wie ich mein Handy am Belly gut befestige, damit ich das Echolot im Auge habe, aber nicht ständig das Handy in der Hand halten muss. Hat da jemand schon eine einfache und sinnvolle Lösung des Problems?


Ich ziehe es hinter mir her und das Handy liegt vor mir auf der ablage, auf der oft die Fische abgelegt werden können 

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*



Flameon96 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich habe mir letztens auch einen gebrauchten Deeper pro+ gekauft und war schon etwas ernüchtert. Deswegen schreibe ich hier mal meine Punkte rein:
> Ich nutze das fire hd7 tablet von Amazon als Bildschirm.
> (1)Generell ist das GPS Signal vom Ufer bei mir eher semi genau (+-5) und manchmal spinnt das Teil echt rum. Zwar steht 300m neben dem See ein Strommasten aber in der Entfernung dürfte der doch keinen Einfluss mehr haben. Auch bei einer dicken Wolkendecke war es sinnlos eine Gewässerkarte erstellen zu wollen.Beobachtet ihr das auch?
> ...


Zu 3tens. Das ist ein Bug das ich auf meinem alten Handy regelmäßig hatte.  Seit diesem Jahr nimmer.  Kann an handy Wechsel und oder deeper Update liegen. 

Damals hat mehrmaliges neugestarten app oder Handy geholfen 

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## machristoph (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Da hier im Thread ja immer mal wieder auch andere Geräte als der Deeper diskutiert werden. 

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät?
LUCKY Fishfinder 328 ft/100 m Tiefe Sonar Transducer 2-in-1 Wired & Wireless Sensor tragbar Wasserdicht 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06Y2YJ72P/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_HU3qBbY484BRR

Ich würde es gerne im Sommer auf eine Hausboot-Tour nach MV mitnehmen und es hauptsächlich vom Boot/Beiboot einsetzen. Der verkabelte Sensor mit höherer Frequenz ist da vielleicht interessant. 
Zusätzlich kommen vielleicht dann auch ab un zu mal Anwendungen bei uns an der Talsperre. Steht aber im Moment nicht im Vordergrund. 
Das Gehäuse/Antenne sieht zudem etwas robuster aus als bei den ganz einfachen Luckly-Modellen. 

Im Verhältnis zum Deeper scheint mir der nachkaufbare, leichte Sensor ein Vorteil (neben offensichtlichen Nachteilen...)

Ich wäre auch an dem Madbite/baugleiche interessiert gewesen. Aber das finde ich im Moment nicht bei Ebay in DE lagernd. Und Versand aus China über Ali könnte zeitlich knapp werden. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Die Tiefe anzeigen kann etwa jedes billige Gerät. Sobald du auch nur etwas mehr willst musst du dafür auch mehr bezahlen. 
Wenn dir das reicht, dann ist fast jedes Gerät ok. 

Aber nicht umsonst werden andere (teurere) Geräte öfter diskutiert.


----------



## NPC2 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

Das Thena ist zwar schon etwas älter, leider wurde meine Frage aber noch nicht beantwortet.

Ich interessiere mich für den Deeper Pro plus, unsere Gewässer in der Gegend sind allerdings nicht tiefer als 3 m. 

Lohnt sich das Gerät bzw zeigt es noch alles ordentlich an (Boden Beschaffenheit, Fidche), auch in einer Tiefe von 1m – 2m.

Ich würde diesen auch gerne bei uns im vereinsgewässer nutzen, welches leider nur an der tiefsten Stelle von 2 m aufweist. 

Schon einmal vielen Dank vorab, bitte nur antworten wenn ihr das Gerät besitzt und es in meinen angegebenen Bereichen bereits getestet habt.


----------



## NPC2 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

/Push


----------



## TeeHawk (29. August 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo!

ich kann die hier einen Screenshot von einer Aufzeichnung in der Recknitz in MV reinsetzen. Super detailiert sind die Aufnahmen des Deepers nicht. Aber ich denke für den Preis kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten...


----------



## NPC2 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hey, vielen Dank. Diese Aufnahmen waren dann ja bei 3m, funktioniert es bei 1-2 m noch genauso gut? Ich finde deine Aufnahme nicht schlecht.

Stimmt die Aufnahme denn auch genau mit dem Gewässer überein? Ich möchte halt nicht so viel Geld für das Gerät ausgeben und nachher funktioniert es nicht bei einer Tiefe von 1-2 Metern


----------



## caali (6. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo PP,
hast du dich inzwischen entschieden? 

Ich habe das Teil auch und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
 Es ging dir um geringe Tiefen 1 - 2m. Dafür nutzer ich ihn oft und ohne Probleme #6
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNWhKcDwUeSN79LXnslGFAXqtrJ080wbesTTIrk


https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipP-1MsVos16D7ZW-du5rdyRqqfsRIurXyrpQTJ0


https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN4CLQ1upb3F2BblLGIcVoNNmppCk6_Nh1xrdnf


 Tiefe auf max. 5m eingestellt.
Gruß


----------



## TeeHawk (7. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Es funktioniert bei 1-2m genauso, aber natürlich wird der ausgeleuchtete Bereich immer kleiner. Ist ja kein Sidescanecholot!


----------



## NPC2 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hallo Caali & Teehawk,

Super vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldung, leider kann man die Bilder über die links nicht ansehen. Kannst du sie bitte anders Posten?

Ich hatte mich noch nicht entschieden, da hier so wenig Rückmeldungen kamen.

Kann man den abschätzen in welchem Bereich der Kegel bei 1-2 m liegt? Ist es dann nur noch punktuell oder doch noch do das man wirklich Fische in einem abstände von 50 - 100 cm sehen kann? 

Ich möchte gerne den Deeper bei uns am Vereinsweiher einsetzen um zu sehen ob noch Forellen drin sind oder nicht (dieser ist 1-2m tief und würde mich am aller meisten interessieren ) , desweiteren würde ich ihn gerne beim feedern einsetzen und einen sehr großen See erkunden. Desweiteren möchte ich mir im Winter ein bellyboot kaufen und die besten Stellen im See finden zum Raubfisch angeln.

Vielen Dank vorab für eine Rückmeldung. 

Grüße


----------



## smithie (7. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Welche Fläche Du am Grund abdecken kannst, hängt von der Geberfrequenz ab - je niedriger, desto größer die Fläche.


Mit den "normalen" Geberfrequenzen um die 83 kHz rechnet man etwa mit Durchmesser = Wassertiefe


----------



## Andy1803 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Hab mir nen Deeper pro plus von einem Freund ausgeliehen... leider konnte er mir auch nicht zu 100% sagen welche Öse für welche Art (vom Boot, Ufer, Brücke) ist... Kann mir jemand hier helfen?


Danke


----------



## Serdo (11. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Die obere Öse für's Vertikalangeln oder vom Boot aus.
Die mittlere Öse von erhöhter Position z.B. Kai oder Spundwand.
Die untere Öse vom Ufer aus.

Alles nachzulesen in der Bedienungsanleitung:
https://deepersonar.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/manuals/Deeper_user_guide_German.pdf


----------



## Andy1803 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Michael079 (6. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen. Kann mir einer sagen, was das für ein Gewinde ist für die Ösen ? Ist das metrisches oder Englisches/zöllisches gewinde ? Habe vor mir auch den Deeper Pro+ zu holen und möchte mir eine Halterung für's Boot selber bauen da die Originale ja ca.60€ kostet .

Gruß Michael


----------



## subterranea (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte demnächst auch zuschlagen, und mir einen Deeper kaufen...allerdings nur die PRO-Version. Nach all dem, was ich hier gelesen habe, macht das "Plus" für mich keinen Sinn.
Eine Frage habe ich mal zum Akku. Die Geräte gibt es ja schon ein paar Jahre. Musste jemand schon mal den Akku wechseln?
Kann man das selbst erledigen?
Wie viel kostet ein neuer Akku?


----------



## LexParker2703 (11. Oktober 2018)

Also bei meinem konnte man kein Akku wechseln . Schade das keiner meiner Freunde eins hatte zum testen da hätte ich mir 100 Euro sparen können . Das billigste hook ist besser wie das ding !!!


----------



## joschi1962 (2. Juni 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem, dass ich aus der Datenhistorie eine Datei nicht hochgeladen bekommen.. Meckert mit der Nachricht
"Sitzungsdatei kann nicht heruntergeladen werden... hmmmm.... Meine andere Datei läd er ohne Probleme....
Auf dem Handy funktioniert es auch ohne Probleme , hatte ich auch damit katalogisiert... Hab hier alles mögliche ausprobiert aber 
keine Reaktion...
Hat damit auch schon mal jemand Schwierigkeiten?????

Danke schon im voraus für die Hilfe..

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich hol den Thread mal hoch, auch wenn ich derzeit ein Vexilar Sonarphone nutze und (noch) nicht den Deeper. Zur Smartphone-Befestigungsfrage, die hier mehrfach kam: Ich habe an meinem Belly einen Railblaza-Rutenhalter. Da habe ich ein kurzes Verlängerungsstück zwischengeschaltet und da dran einen Fahrradhalter fürs Smartphone befestigt. Das Smartphone ist in einer wasserdichten Hülle, die am Belly befestigt ist. Funktioniert prima als Echolot-Bildschirm. Und nebenbei kann man auch sehr gut Selfies mit Fisch schießen. Die Hülle erschwert die Bedienung ein wenig, stört aber die Fotoqualität nicht.


----------



## subterranea (11. Oktober 2019)

Habt ihr auch so große Probleme mit der neuen App. Bei mir hat sie sich lediglich ein paar mal aufgehangen (aktuelles iOS).
Auf der Facebook-Seite stand nun, dass man auch die alte App wieder laden kann...bis die Neue richtig läuft!


----------



## LennHH (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe den Depper Chirp+ in Verbindung mit einem iPad in den vergangenen Tagen in Schweden genutzt und war insgesamt schon zufrieden. 
Wir hatten Tiefen zwischen 1m und 35m und konnten verlässlich die Strukturen erkennen. Ab und zu habe ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass "ein anderer Nutzer die App bereits nutzt", wenn man dann aber die App einmal geschlossen hat und neu öffnete, ging es wieder.
Die Geschwindigkeit konnten wir uns nicht anzeigen lassen, ich weiß leider nicht woran das lag, bin aber auch nicht in die Tiefen des Gerätes eingestiegen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe neuerdings den Deeper Sonar Chirp+ und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Das GPS ist sehr genau (gefühlt unter 1m Abweichung) und Ich kann damit auch als Uferangler meine Stellen gut “ausloten“ und Tiefenkarten erstellen. Interessant ist das, die Tiefenkarte für meine Lieblingsangelstelle genau den Vorstellungen in meinem Kopf entspricht, die sich durch klassische (ohne Sonar) Erfahrung bei den vielen Ansitzen davor gebildet hat.


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich finds auch ein echt cooles tool. Hat Anfangs bissel Überwindung gekostet die 300+ euro mit der Rute raus zu pfeffern

Hast du/ihr Erfahrungen in der Nutzung vom Boot?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mit dem Deeper keine Bootserfahrung, aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken für den Deeper ein preiswertes Futterboot oder Modellboot zu kaufen um dann großflächig Tiefenkarten zu erstellen. Möglicherweise um dann auch mit dem 3d Drucker ein Modell zu erstellen.


----------



## Bocinegro (16. Dezember 2019)

Nen ähnlichen Plan hab ich mit dem auch noch, nur an einer SwellPro Drohne.  Denke da kann man ihn aber einfach an nem 2m Stück Vorfach runter baumel lassen.
Beim Futter Boot sollte das nicht so das Problem sein, da dieses der Wasser Bewegung ja besser folgt als zb die Stahlkähne bei uns aufm Maar. 
Denke mir das könnte Probleme geben mit dem fixen Arm, da verbringt der Deeper bei schlechterem Wetter viel Zeit unter Wasser befürchte ich irgendwie. 
Werde ihn beim nächsten mal an nem Stück Vorfach hinter herziehen, 
und dann mal Test weise ab und an untertauchen.


----------



## Bocinegro (17. Dezember 2019)

In den AGBs von deeper steht was davon, das alle gespeicherten Daten ihnen gehören. Glaube die arbeiten damit an nem echtem Lakebook Europe was sie dann wahrscheinlich in ein paar Jahren wenn alle Gewässer gescannt teuer verkaufen.


----------



## necropolis (27. Januar 2020)

Weiss Jemand wie der aktuelle Stand bei der Deeper App ist?
Es gibt zur Zeit zwei Apps im Umlauf.
Die neue findet meinen Deeper gar nicht
Die alte dagegen schon , hat aber als Legacy app keine Zukunft.
Welche App verwendet Ihr aktuell?


----------



## Janjo94 (19. Februar 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Weiss Jemand wie der aktuelle Stand bei der Deeper App ist?
> Es gibt zur Zeit zwei Apps im Umlauf.
> Die neue findet meinen Deeper gar nicht
> Die alte dagegen schon , hat aber als Legacy app keine Zukunft.
> Welche App verwendet Ihr aktuell?



Ich benutze die neue App. 
Alles top so weit. Aber auf eine sehr genaue Darstellung der aufgenommen tiefenkarte, ist nicht so genau wie ich gedacht habe, aber die Struktur kann man schin sehr gut deuten und bewerten.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich meine aufgenomme Tiefenkarte(Pro+) auch ohne deeper auf meinen Standort bezogen benutzen kann ohne immer den Deeper immer zu benutzen. Also einfach meine Tiefenkarte auf zb Google Maps legen, wo ich dann auch mein Standort sehen kann und meinen Standort sehen kann .


----------



## necropolis (26. Februar 2020)

Janjo94 schrieb:


> Ich benutze die neue App.
> Alles top so weit. Aber auf eine sehr genaue Darstellung der aufgenommen tiefenkarte, ist nicht so genau wie ich gedacht habe, aber die Struktur kann man schin sehr gut deuten und bewerten.
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich meine aufgenomme Tiefenkarte(Pro+) auch ohne deeper auf meinen Standort bezogen benutzen kann ohne immer den Deeper immer zu benutzen. Also einfach meine Tiefenkarte auf zb Google Maps legen, wo ich dann auch mein Standort sehen kann und meinen Standort sehen kann .


Normalerweise überträgt der Deeper (alte Version ) Deine aufgezeichneten Daten in die Cloud.
Hier kannste sie dann einsehen: https://maps.deepersonar.com/
Musst Dich natürlich vorher registrieren und die Mail Adresse mit dem Deeper verknüpen.
Ob die neue App auch so funktioniert?, keine Ahnung..


----------



## Janjo94 (26. Februar 2020)

Ja das hab ich verstanden so mache ich das auch, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit die erstellte Karte auf meine Googlemaps Karte legen, sodass ich nicht immer meinen deeper mitnehmen muss und ich somt die karte benutzen kann ohne aktiven Deeper?!


----------



## necropolis (26. Februar 2020)

Janjo94 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich verstanden so mache ich das auch, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit die erstellte Karte auf meine Googlemaps Karte legen, sodass ich nicht immer meinen deeper mitnehmen muss und ich somt die karte benutzen kann ohne aktiven Deeper?!


Du brauchst ja keinen Deeper dafür, das ist ein normaler http Aufruf über den Browser.
Von da aus kannste die Karte aufrufen, ausdrucken , o.ä.


----------



## Janjo94 (27. Februar 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja keinen Deeper dafür, das ist ein normaler http Aufruf über den Browser.
> Von da aus kannste die Karte aufrufen, ausdrucken , o.ä.


Ja aber dann kann ich ja nicht mein "Livestandort" auf der Karte sehen...
Um zb ganz genau eine Kante abzufischen


----------



## necropolis (27. Februar 2020)

Janjo94 schrieb:


> Ja aber dann kann ich ja nicht mein "Livestandort" auf der Karte sehen...
> Um zb ganz genau eine Kante abzufischen


Stimmt.
Ich baue dieses Jahr eine Angel App, vielleicht bilde ich das dort ab.


----------



## Localhorst (27. Februar 2020)

necropolis schrieb:


> Normalerweise überträgt der Deeper (alte Version ) Deine aufgezeichneten Daten in die Cloud.
> Hier kannste sie dann einsehen: https://maps.deepersonar.com/
> Musst Dich natürlich vorher registrieren und die Mail Adresse mit dem Deeper verknüpen.
> Ob die neue App auch so funktioniert?, keine Ahnung..



Auf der Webseite hinter dem Link gibt es rechts ein kleines Icon zum ermitteln der aktuellen Position. Auf einem Smartphone mit GPS sollte es damit möglich sein den Livestandort mit der Handy üblichen Genauigkeit darzustellen.

Oder du nutzt den Tipp mit dem Ausdruck, finde ich eh viel netter. Einfach einen Navigator für dein Boot einstellen und die Karte in DinA0 ausdrucken. Dann soll der Navigator die Position mit Kompas ermitteln und mit einem langen Stock immer ein kleines plastik Angelboot auf der Karte verschieben, so dass du deine Position immer genau ablesen kannst. Da würde jeder Bass Boat Besitzer sofort neidisch nachrüsten!

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Ingenieux (25. März 2020)

Moin, 
so richtig verstanden wo der Unterschied zwischen dem Deeper Pro Plus und dem Deeper Chirp liegt, habe ich noch nicht. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen? 
Welcher ist für einen Uferangler besser geeignet und lohnt sich der höhere Preis des Deeper Chirp? 
Dankeschön für eure Hilfe! 
Viele Grüße 
Ingenieux


----------



## mykoi (13. April 2020)

Hallo leute, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich einen in der Deeper-App gespeicherten Spot also Livestandort über eine Navigation wieder finden oder Navigieren kann? Und welce App nutzt man dafür. Würde gerne hinzugefügte Spot´s per Navi wiederfinden.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## subterranea (27. April 2020)

Michael079 schrieb:


> möchte mir eine Halterung für's Boot selber bauen da die Originale ja ca.60€ kostet



Hat jemand schon eine Halterung selbst gebaut? Wir haben dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch ein (Ruder)-Boot zur Verfügung, und da wollte ich auch etwas basteln. Vielleicht gibt's schon gute Lösungen oder Ideen???


----------



## subterranea (17. September 2020)

So, ich habe mal einen Prototyp gebaut...


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2020)

Wenn dein Gewinde auf Stange sich lösen sollte, ist er versunken. Evtl. zusätzlich sichern??


----------



## jkc (17. September 2020)

Nen Deeper schwimmt, nech?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2020)

Ja, aber mit dem Rest der Stange Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Nen Deeper schwimmt, nech?





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit dem Rest der Stange Glaube ich nicht.


Selbst wenn er schwimmt stellt sich die Frage, wann man merkt, dass er sich gelöst hat. Wenn irgendwann das Signal abbricht weil der deeper 50m weit weggeschwommen ist kann das ne eklige Sucherei geben. Schicke Halterung, ich würde aber zur Sicherheit den Deeper noch mit einer Leine befestigen.


----------



## subterranea (17. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn dein Gewinde auf Stange sich lösen sollte, ist er versunken. Evtl. zusätzlich sichern??



Nee, der geht nicht unter...habe ich natürlich getestet.
Aber eine Schnur zur Sicherheit kann wirklich nicht schaden!


----------



## bobbl (18. September 2020)

Zur Frage ob normaler deeper oder chirp kann ich nur heitrag, dass ich die schnellladefunktion am chirp super finde. Wenn das Teil bei einem längeren Ausflug vom Boot leer ist, mache ich eine etwas längere Ladepause und kann nach einer halben dreiviertel Stunde wieder ewig angeln.


----------



## redlcux (4. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich habe gerade den Deeper Chirp 2+ ausprobiert. Trotz längerem Scan im Modus "Uferangler" zeigt er mir zuhause in der registrierten App Fishdeeper keinen Scan an. Eigentlich müsste das GPS- Signal vorgelegen haben, genau darauf geachtet habe ich allerdings nicht. Muss ich den Scan manuellbeendenoder was könnte ggf. falsch gelaufen sein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Januar 2022)

Dauert teilweise etwas länger bis die Daten dort erscheinen. Haben den Chirp+ und hatten das gleiche Problem.


----------



## warrior (28. Januar 2022)

Servus zusammen. 
Hat schon jemand seinen Deeper in Wassertiefen eingesetzt, die tiefer sind als die max angegebenen Tiefe. 
Mir geht es darum im Meer Fischschwärme zu erkennen.
Danke


----------



## checker812003 (17. September 2022)

Hallo, habe meinen Deeper Chirp 2 in mein Futterboot in die mittlere Futterluke plaziert. Meint Ihr ob der Rumpf Probleme macht vom Abstrahlwinkel her?


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2022)

Kannst ja drei verschiedene Winkel einstellen (47, 20 und 7°). Einfach ausprobieren, beim 47er sehe ich da aber Probleme...


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2022)

Selbst der 47 Grad Winkel müsste gehen.


----------



## checker812003 (17. September 2022)

Hab heute alle drei Winkl probiert. Konnte nichts negatives bemerken. Bin aber auch noch unerfahren mit dem Teil. Wie würde sich ein Fehler bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2022)

Du hättest dann kurz unter der Oberfläche konstante Störimpulse. Denke schon, dass das so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2022)

Die Graphik von Hecht100+ ist da schon sehr aussagekräftig.


----------

